# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Pomoc za poplavljenu Slavoniju

## Idnom

Vidim po portalima da se skuplja pomoc u obliku hrane, obuce, odjece... Pise da se moze donjeti u Savsku 66, jel zna netko dal se moze danas i do koliko sati? Kako treba spakirati? Jel ok po kutijama?

----------


## krumpiric

Možeš odnijeti kod Arene 15-17h, gdje skupljaju facebook-humanitarci, možeš u dom na savi gdje skupljaju studenti čitav dan
ima još mjesta

----------


## jelena.O

može li link na to , ne mogu nać

----------


## jelena.O

jel to ovo http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/p...va/748082.aspx

----------


## Idnom

Sad sam vidjela da se kod Arene i u Vrapcu prikuplja hrana i hig. potrepstine, ali ne uzimaju odjecu, deke i sl. A kako sam vec pripremila kutije s time voljela bih i to dati pa ako netko ima informaciju kad se moze u Savskoj predati pakete neka javi! Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## vitika

mene isto zanima kad se moze donijeti potrepstine u Savsku. na stranicama ministarstva nista ne pise pa bi ja iz toga zakljucila da je non-stop danas netko tamo ili?
http://www.mspm.hr/novosti/vijesti/p...ane_da_pomognu

----------


## Peterlin

Evo informacija za istočni dio grada:

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/p...va/748082.aspx




> *Slavonska udruga studenata* poziva sve koji mogu nešto donirati da dostave do sljedećih adresa
> 
> RAVNICA (Prostor Slavonske udruge studenata), Antuna Bauera 19 - U PONEDJELJAK OD 10:00 - 21:00h
> 
> Veterinarski fakultet (Heinzlova 55) u prostoru Studentskog Zbora Veterinarskog fakulteta - U PONEDJELJAK OD 10:00h - 16:00h
> 
> Studenti poručuju da im se možete javiti i na broj telefona 091/739 95 35.

----------


## jelena.O

*idnom,* možeš li podijeliti s nama kaj si spremila, ak ti nije problem?

----------


## vitika

evo nazvala sam ministarstvo soc politike  u savskoj gdje se skuplja pomoc i rekli su mu da u vecernjim satima odlazi kamion za slavoniju pa bi to trebalo donijeti u toku popodneva.

----------


## Mima

Volonteri ispred DZ Vrapče čekaju!!

----------


## Bubica

ja sam danas brdo viška robe ostavila u Areni u kontejner Crvenog križa, nadam se da će biti ažurni jer vidim da ljudi već okolo slažu vrećice...

----------


## Serpentina

U Ri se skuplja u Klubu Mladih u Barčićevoj (kod Erste banke)

 Prikupljanje pomoći za Slavoniju - pogledajte na linku on.fb.me/1sH9tHS (Klub Mladih)

Za BiH: od 15:00 sati danas u Merhametu, koji se nalazi u Vodovodnoj ulici br. 6, iza Tunela (Školjić).

Za Srbiju možete odnesti u ambasadu koja se nalazi kod tal. gim. u centru - rijeka.mfa.gov.rs

----------


## jelena.O

> Volonteri ispred DZ Vrapče čekaju!!


a jel se u vrapće može i odjeća donijeti?

----------


## Mima

Mislim da ne, volonterke su nekim ljudima govorile za Savsku.
Skuplja se hrana i higijenske potrepštine, voda, konzerve, hrana i higijena za bebe.
Za informaciju - Billa na Aleji Bologne radi, a i Lidl je u blizini.

----------


## Mima

Pogledajte kako je u Vrapču jee https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## KrisZg

Mi smo 2h bezuspjesno pokusavali dobiti info dal se moze danas odnjeti u ministarstvo i na kraju smo se odnjeli tu:

Slavonska udruga studenata poziva sve koji mogu nešto donirati da dostave do sljedećih adresa

RAVNICA (Prostor Slavonske udruge studenata), Antuna Bauera 19 - U PONEDJELJAK OD 10:00 - 21:00h

Veterinarski fakultet (Heinzlova 55) u prostoru Studentskog Zbora Veterinarskog fakulteta - U PONEDJELJAK OD 10:00h - 16:00h

Studenti poručuju da im se možete javiti i na broj telefona 091/739 95 35.

Preuzeli su danas u ilici :Smile: 

Spremili smo sljedece: deke, poplon, jakne, cizme, tenisice, dj. jakne, dj.cizme, robicu za bebu,dekice, od mm otac je iz vojske pa je pospremio vojne jakne i hlace, kabanice...nesto konzervirane hrane(ribice) cajeve...

Sve je dobro doslo, plahte, posteljina, deke...

----------


## Apsu

Danas i sutra ne mogu nigdje jer nemam auto, ako netko zna dal se i gdje prikuplja u utorak neka napise!

----------


## krumpiric



----------


## kajsa

Zagrebačka humanitarna udruga Mali zmaj  organizira prikupljanje pomoći za žrtve poplava u Slavoniji.  Prikupljamo flaširanu vodu, dezinfekcijska sredstva, konzerviranu hranu,  lijekove protiv bolova, higijenske potrepštine i mlijeko u prahu za  bebe. Navedeno možete donijeti u prostorije udruge na adresi *Nova cesta  71*, danas od 17:00 do 20:00 sati, ili u ponedjeljak i utorak, od 11:00  do 20:00.

----------


## Lucas

Crveni križ počeo je s prikupljanjem vode i trajnih namirnica, koje možete dostaviti u Ulicu Crvenog Križa svakog dana od 8 do 20 sati.


Antena Zagreb

Priključi se donacijom za žrtve poplava, koji su preko noći ostali bez svega!
Prikupljamo sve što može pomoći (deke, pelene, konzerviranu hranu, higijenske potrpštine, odjeću, obuću, baterije...) 
Avenija Većeslava Holjevca 29
Naša vrata su otvorena od 0-24

----------


## zika

na Jarunu, crkva sv. Mati Slobode, južni ulaz pon-pet 17-19h.

evo link: http://www.zupa-duhasvetoga-jarun.hr/

----------


## milasova8

Bratic sa 5 djece iz Gunje,kuca se ne vidi od vode..
Tetka iz Vrbanje,kuca pod vodom..
Uzas...
Stvarno je svaka pomoc potrebna..
Moji su ih primili skroz dok se situacija ne rjesi..

----------


## Carmina406

Ima li itko informaciju za ST gdje se može odnjeti. Mogla bih koju jaknu,čizme,majce za velike i djecu. Bila bih zahvalna. I račun gdje se može uplatiti novac za Slavonce. Hvala

----------


## Lucas

> Ima li itko informaciju za ST gdje se može odnjeti. Mogla bih koju jaknu,čizme,majce za velike i djecu. Bila bih zahvalna. I račun gdje se može uplatiti novac za Slavonce. Hvala


http://www.hck.hr/hr/stranica/apel-z...-hrvatskoj-415

----------


## Carmina406

Lucas hvala puno.

 Netko je nekoga pitao što je spremio u kutiju?? Pođimo od sebe...sve treba,donje rublje,čarape,odjeća,sve. Ljudi su ostali bez ičega. Nezamislivo  :Sad:

----------


## Optimist

Prestrašno  :Sad:

----------


## Lucas

vlažne maramice, pelene, sredstva za dezinfekciju ruku, uloške! hranu koja se može odmah konzumirati (konzerve, limenke) jer većina trenutno nije u mogućnosti spremati hranu, baterije, svijeće, flaširana voda,toaletni papir,.....
na forumima i fejsu su spominjali lijekove, sad, koliko je to pametno... (tipa protiv bolova, temperature, kašlja...)

----------


## Lucas

*​*Gradsko Društvo Crvenog križa Split sakuplja pomoć u nekvarljivoj hrani, higijenskim proizvodima, obući, odjeći,prekrivačima i VODI.Pomoć se može donijeti na adresu Ruđera Boškovića 28. Split. 2 kat, 
Prostorije Gradskog Društva Crvenog križa Split, 
NEDJELJA 18. 05. 2014. do 21 sata i od ponedjeljka od 7 sati do 21 sata.

----------


## Apsu

Ja sam spremila pelene, uloske, cetkice za zube i kaladont, tetre, sapune, kasice za bebe, wc papir, carape, fiziolosku, octenisept, elevit za trudnice , purelan, jastucice za dojenje , malo odjece za djecu, flastere, češalj, deke, lupocet, vlazne maramice, kremu za guzu.. To imam doma..

Sutra cu jos otic po mlijeko, konzerviranu hranu, adaptirano za bebe, higijenske potrepstine.. Da barem mogu više, al da svi daju kolko mogu i puno smo napravili!

----------


## zhabica

"Od  ponedjeljka, dakle 19. svibnja do srijede u prostorijama udruge  Veterana 4,gardijske brigade u Ulici Ruđera Boškovića 25. prikuplja se  pomoć za poplavom zahvaćene Slavonce!!!!

Osim novčanih priloga možete pomoći i prikupljanjem za:
BEBE I DJECA: kašice za bebe, pelene, vlažne maramice, mlijeko za dohranu, kozmetika za bebe i djecu.
HRANA:  Sve što može stajati. Konzervirano (paštete, razni namazi, mesni  doručak, idr.), flaširano, u tetrapaku, suhomesnato s dugim rokom  trajanja, hrana za šećerne bolesnike. Voda!
Hrana koja se može ODMAH konzumirati bez termičke obrade. Ne kupujte grickalice, mislite o količini.
HIGIJENA:  Gel za suho pranje ruku, vlažne maramice, prva pomoć, asepsol, toalet  papir, ulošci, tamponi, sapuni, lijekovi protiv bolova.

----------


## Idnom

Evo maloprije sam se vratila iz Savske... Ljudi masovno nose  :Smile: )
Djecju hranu koju sam donijela (15-tak kasica) i veliku kutiju robice, rucnike, vl. maramice i kreme za guzu su odmah strpali u kamion jer je prioritet. Vec je vjerojatno na putu. Uz to, sam odnijela 2 seta posteljine, plahte, robu za odrasle par vreca i nesto higijenskih potrepstina. Kad pakirate odvojite robu, hranu i hig. potrepstine jer tako oni sortiraju pa da bude brze.
Vidjela sam da svasta ljudi nose pa cak i madrace.
Na stranicama ministarstva su nedavno stavili novu obavijest pa jos treba svega i da mole za pomoc. 
Vjerajtno najvise treba hrane.

----------


## jelena.O

a kak si pakirala flašice hrane?

----------


## Idnom

Fiksirala u kartonsku kutiju.

----------


## jelena.O

ok fala

----------


## gita75

Ovdje ima tko sve skuplja pomoć:
http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/p...va/748082.aspx

A ovo je za novčane donacije preko crvenog križa:
Kako pomoći putem Crvenog križa


Zbog katastrofalnih poplava koje su pogodile područja Bosne i Hercegovine, Srbije i Hrvatske, Hrvatski Crveni križ je pokrenuo apel za prikupljanje pomoći ugroženom stanovništvu.

Za stanovnike koji žive na područjima pogođenima poplavama u Republici Hrvatskoj donacije se mogu uputiti:

- uplatama na broj računa IBAN: HR 6923400091511555516 poziv na broj 08*

- pozivom na donatorski telefon broj 060 90 11 (6,25 kn, PDV uključen)**

 - on-line donacijama na internetskim stranicama Hrvatskog Crvenog križa.

Za BiH i Srbiju

 Za stanovnike Bosne i Hercegovine te Srbije prikuplja se isključivo novčana pomoć, a donacije se mogu uputiti:

- za pomoć stanovnicima u Bosni i Hercegovini na broj računa IBAN: HR 6923400091511555516 poziv na broj 05 (primjer internet uplate i opće uplatnice)*

- za pomoć stanovnicima u Srbiji na broj računa IBAN: HR 6923400091511555516 poziv na broj 07 (primjer internet uplate i opće uplatnice)*

- on-line donacijama na internetskim stranicama Hrvatskog Crvenog križa

 Hrvatski Crveni križ će prikupljena sredstva rasporediti potrebitima u Hrvatskoj ili dostaviti nacionalnim društvima Crvenog križa Bosne i Hercegovine i Srbije. Crveni križ zahvaljuje na svim donacijama. Sve on-line uplate izvršene putem PBZ Carda, uplate u poslovnicama Privredne banke Zagreb i Zagrebačke banke oslobođene su bankovnih naknada.

*Prilikom uplate iz inozemstva koristite SWIFT: PBZGHR2X

----------


## čokolada

Ne prolazi mi pri uplati za Crveni križ na e-ZABA ovaj poziv na broj (08). Mogu li nadodati još znamenki, je li to svejedno?

----------


## gita75

> Ne prolazi mi pri uplati za Crveni križ na e-ZABA ovaj poziv na broj (08). Mogu li nadodati još znamenki, je li to svejedno?


Ja sam platila na RBA, prošlo je.
Čak piše da su uplate u ZABI oslobođene bankovne naknade...

----------


## Zuska

Čokolada, poziv na broj upiši u onu dulju kućicu (jesam stručno objasnila)... Ja sam prvi put upisala u onu malu pa mi isto nije htjelo proći.

----------


## flori

08 se piše baš u poziv na broj. Model ostaviti prazan.

----------


## čokolada

Hvala, u obje sam kućice bila upisivala 08, zato nije prolazilo.

----------


## NanoiBeba

ja sam stvari odnjela  u Crveni križ na Črnomercu. Prije toga sam otišla i u kupovinu u Lidl - tamo sam baš naletjela na ljude koji su kupovali ali ona baš ogromnu količinu stvari za donaciju.

A u Crvenom križu sam naletjela na bakicu koja je od svoje skromne mirovine donjela paket WC papira -baš me raznježila i rastužila

----------


## apricot

ako imate ljekarnu u blizini, pitajte imaju li IZOSAN, antiseptičko sredstvo
toga im sada jako puno treba, a u apotekama ima po kilogram dva

1 kg je 134 kn, pa ako netko može... to je sada jedna od najkorisnij stvari jer poslije poplava ostaju - zaraze

----------


## Peterlin

> ako imate ljekarnu u blizini, pitajte imaju li IZOSAN, antiseptičko sredstvo
> toga im sada jako puno treba, a u apotekama ima po kilogram dva
> 
> 1 kg je 134 kn, pa ako netko može... to je sada jedna od najkorisnij stvari jer poslije poplava ostaju - zaraze


Joj, hvala na podsjećanju... Rekla sam mužu da uzme varikinu, a ovoga se nisam sjetila.

----------


## jelena.O

apricot, a jel onda to treba posebno napomenuti i posebno označiti kod predaje?

----------


## apricot

pa dobro je staviti u zasebnu vrećicu i napisati gore što je

----------


## apricot

Peterlin, i ja sam slala varikinu, dok nam nisu javili što treba, slala sam prvo čega sam se sjetila

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin, i ja sam slala varikinu, dok nam nisu javili što treba, slala sam prvo čega sam se sjetila


I mi isto, što nam je palo na pamet i bilo pri ruci - hrpa gumenih rukavica, sredstva za čišćenje... ali Izosan je zakon, to se može koristiti i za čišćenje i za dezinfekciju vode. 

Rekao je moj sin da daje svoje gumene čizme, ali ne znam da li se mm sjetio da ih zapakira.

----------


## NanoiBeba

i ja sam zaboravila staviti gumene čižme.   :Sad:

----------


## apricot

sutra Iva Uščumlić Gretić (potražite je na FB, profil joj je javni) vozi po Zagrebu i prikuplja sve
javite joj se i doći će do vas
za sve one koji su zaboravili

----------


## Peterlin

> i ja sam zaboravila staviti gumene čižme.


Pa nije kasno... trebat će još toga.

Upravo dobila e-mail od svog fitness kluba - oni isto skupljaju, pa će gumene čizme oni otpremiti u Slavoniju, zajedno s još hrpom odjeće. Našla se i dječja kabanica. 
Složila sam po veličini dječaci 12, dječaci 14 godina, za žene vel 46 i to večeras nosim sa sobom.

Razmišljam da stavim i koju igračku  :Sad: ... Rekla mi je danas poznanica kako evakuirane klince mame ne mogu uspavati jer su ostavili svoje dude i omiljene igračke.

----------


## apricot

da, i igračke i slikovnice...

----------


## Mima

Sutra - Pomoć za šapice i njihove vlasnike


https://www.facebook.com/events/2421...y_type=regular

*► Centar za kulturu i obrazovanje Susedgrad
Argentinska 5, Gajnice od 17-20*
► MSU (muzej suvremene umjetnosti) parkiralište 
Avenija Dubrovnik 17
► okretište u Dubravi 
► Povrće i Voće Svemoguće- dućan zdrave hrane
Vrbik 22

----------


## apricot

ja sam dobila neku donaciju da kupim hranu za životinjice
ali ja ne znam što
to su seoski psi i mačke avlijaneri, pojma oni nemaju što je konzerva

što da kupim?

----------


## Optimist

apri, sve što kupiš, bit će dobro, pojest će oni to, kad su gladni, sve jedu  :Sad: 

Kupi vreće s dehidriranom hranom i konzerve za pse i mace, nećeš pogriješiti. Mislim da će prije pojesti konzerve, nego dehidrat, pogotovo ovi koji nisu navikli, ali im se onda pomiješa jedno s drugim pa pojedu.

----------


## Mima

Kupi suhu hranu, brikete. Na primjer Brit care u Pet centru je relativno dobra a ne preskupa hrana.
I konzerve su dobre.
Traže se i lijekovi - npr. Peptoran, aktivni ugljen, stvari koje se daju psima kad pokvare probavu.

----------


## jelena.O

naručila izosan, sutra stiže, odnjeli kaj smo skupili do danas u Špasnko u crkvu, klinci u školi svaki razred skuplja nekaj drugo, tak da sam išla još po stvari za to, i još za nekaj usput pa sutra nosim.

moram spakirat koju teglu pekmeza

stavili nekaj sitno igrački, bojce, kemiske.

----------


## Optimist

c/p

VAZNO UPOZORENJE!!!!! NA SVAKU AMBALAZU HRANE NAPISITE MARKEROM SLOVO H PO MOGUCNOSTI VODOOTPORNIM MARKEROM. 

SLOVO H JE ZNAK ZA HUMANITARNO I TAKO JEDINO MOZEMO SPRIJECIT PREPRODAJU I VRACANJE NA POLICE TRGOVINA

----------


## vikki

Nisam čitala sve, ne znam je li netko napisao, u *Maksimiru * se može donijeti u *Božidarevićevu 9* *od 18 do 20 h*, danas, sutra i preksutra (mislim da su to prostorije mjesnog odbora SDP-a ili tako nešto).

----------


## sasa

danas u intersparu u arena centru za svaki kupljeni donirani proizvod interspar je donirao isti takav. možda ta akcija vrijedi i sutra.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Igracke i slikovnice su mi pale na pamet ali sam zaboravila pitati treba li. Moram slagati novi paket.

Apri , odi u neki pet centar. Oni drze velike pakete hrane. To je jwdnostavnije. Kupis vrece od par kila. Mozes i suhu i konzerve

----------


## Optimist

> Apri , odi u neki pet centar. Oni drze velike pakete hrane. To je jwdnostavnije. Kupis vrece od par kila. Mozes i suhu i konzerve


I meni su na pamet pali veliki paketi zbog toga što je jednostavnije i jeftinije, ali sam se onda sjetila da će to možda biti problem pri dijeljenju vlasnicima. 

Možda je ipak bolje i praktičnije manje vreće dehidrata, ne znam.

----------


## Kloto

Skupljaju i na filozofskom, ja sam danas nosila dječju odjeću, pelene, higijenske potrepštine i hranu.

----------


## apricot

> danas u intersparu u arena centru za svaki kupljeni donirani proizvod interspar je donirao isti takav. možda ta akcija vrijedi i sutra.


mislim da je u svim intersparovima i sparovima

mi smo jučer tamo sve pokupovali, još nije bila akcija

----------


## apricot

da, pekmezi i kompoti su odličan izbor za doniranje

----------


## baka

U Super Andriji u Sigetu je novootvoreni centar Crvenog križa gdje isto pakuju donacije. Koliko pratim sada prikupljaju i na Velesajmu.

----------


## Apsu

Zapadni dio grada
Sutra od 10-12h prikupljanje na crnomercu ispred velikog super konzuma, izlaz koji gleda prema ciglani..

----------


## crnkica

evo jedno javljanje iz volonterskog centra u Slavonskom Brodu.....nažalost i kod nas je cijelo jedno naselje evakuirano i za sada postoji potreba za hranom i higijenskim potrepštinama samo još jednom ponavljam ono što se već zna na svaku konzervu ili slično napišite markerom veliko slovo H što znači humanitarno jer će samo tako doista biti i donirano

----------


## Optimist

:Sad: 

crnkice, svaka čast na volontiranju, sretno  :Love:

----------


## crnkica

hvala..... 
zajedno smo jači pa ćemo i ovo prebroditi nekako....

----------


## crnka84

mi smo danas odnjeli, većinom robu, imala sam paket pelena viška, i dala sam i jedan Dalsy sirup, možda nekome zatreba u svemu ovome. nisam imala gumenih čizmica, ali sam imala zimske nepropusne, pa se nadam da će dobro doći. imam još robe i za djecu i odrasle, pa ću sutra dostaviti ili u volonterski ili u crveni križ u brodu. samo da sve ovo prođe i da nam nasip izdrži  :Sad:

----------


## Apsu

> evo jedno javljanje iz volonterskog centra u Slavonskom Brodu.....nažalost i kod nas je cijelo jedno naselje evakuirano i za sada postoji potreba za hranom i higijenskim potrepštinama samo još jednom ponavljam ono što se već zna na svaku konzervu ili slično napišite markerom veliko slovo H što znači humanitarno jer će samo tako doista biti i donirano


Ovo me ubilo, saznanje da je ljudska pohlepa došla ovako daleko..  :Sad:  ljudi moraju pisat H kako im hrana nebi bila preprodana, pa strasno..

Sretno Slavonskom brodu!

----------


## apricot

ja se danas u prijepodnevnim satima vozam po gradu i skupljam od ljudi kojima je nezgodno doći do prikupljališta
ako je netko od vas što zaboravio ili mu je to zgodniji način, pošaljite mi poruku i broj telefona na mail (inbox mi se ovdje prebrzo puni, pa nije pouzdan) i dolazim po stvari. vozim na Lanište, odakle frendica danas sa dva kombija kreće prema slavoniji i posavini

mail je: apricot.roda@gmail.com

----------


## sirius

Sinoc smo pokupili donacije u klubu od M. danas vozimo u bivsu firmu od MM gdje ide kombi za Slavoniju.

Apri, jesi li ti ulovila , jucer je bilo na nekom radiju da su potrebna djecja kolica i bocice za formulu.

Ako netko ima viska moze se javiti i donirati.

----------


## apricot

Nisam čula.
Ali ako tko ima... sve se vozi.

----------


## vikki

Imam dvije (kršitelj koda)ove bočice, 125 i 260 ml, korištene par puta kad sam se izdojila, može to? Apri, kupiš u Maksimiru?
Inače smo odnijeli deke i poplune koje ne koristimo i moju odjeću.

----------


## apricot

Kupim, samo mi reci gdje treba doći.

----------


## apricot

samo, ako možeš dezonficirati i dobro umotati u najlon
i napiši da je dezinficirano, nemaju oni tamo uvjete za bilo što

----------


## Boxica

MM i ja smo jučer kupovali u Billi, kupili zadnje 4 velike 5-litrenke boce vode...na polici s konzervama puno ljudi...
žao mi je što smo se morali udružiti povodom ovakve situacije, ali baš sam bila ponosna jer smo ipak svi sposobni za to  :Heart: 


uglavnom mi smo kupili:
-velike boce vode (od 5 l)
-pelene vel. 4, vlažne maramice
-konzerve ribica, mesnih narezaka, kompota
-kutije krekera

što se tiče mjesta skupljanja, uglavnom ima po svim kvartovima u mjesnim zajednicama pa oni odvoze dalje
mi smo odnijeli u SKUD Ivan Goran Kovačić (naši folkloraši) pa će oni odnijeti dalje

također radio Antena skuplja 0-24 i proslijeđuju dalje

----------


## vikki

Ok, šaljem na pp adresu i mob.

----------


## Mojca

Cure, imam ograničen fond (peglam karticu, nemam keša), pa me zanima gdje kupiti potrepštine za bebu po najboljoj cijeni, pa da bude količinski što više? Mislim na jednokratne pelene, adaptirano mlijeko, vlažne maramice, krema za guzu i sl za bebe...

----------


## NanoiBeba

ja sam totalno izgubila osjećaj i za bebe i za pelene i za cijene, pa sam pokupovala u Lidlu. sama sebi sam bila smiješna kako gledam kilažu na plelenama i nemam pojma šta da uzmem

----------


## studena

ja sam iskoristila 15% za 250 bodova u DM za te dječje stvari,
poslala izosan, analgetika, med ugljena

----------


## Peterlin

> Cure, imam ograničen fond (peglam karticu, nemam keša), pa me zanima gdje kupiti potrepštine za bebu po najboljoj cijeni, pa da bude količinski što više? Mislim na jednokratne pelene, adaptirano mlijeko, vlažne maramice, krema za guzu i sl za bebe...


MM je jučer u Lidlu platio paket pelena cca 65 kn. Nemam pojma da li je to puno ili malo, ali to je njihova robna marka. 

Znaju oni imati i dječje hrane, ali rekao je da su jučer ljudi sve ispraznili u trenutku kad je bio, ali oni drže i adaptirano. Imaju i vlažne maramice kao i vlažni wc papir (Floralis), a i ostale higijenske potrepštine tamo su prilično povoljne.

----------


## mija

HVALA svima koji nam pomažu!  Srce mi je puno ponosa a oči pune suza....

----------


## Mojca

Spar za sve sto kupiš daju dvostuko: http://www.spar.hr/hr_HR.html
Kupiš jedne pelene, oni daju druge... meni se to čini super deal... ali me pere paranoja... predobro da bi bilo istinito.

----------


## Peterlin

Pelene iz Lidla zovu se Toujours. Vlažne maramice za bebe su ista robna marka.

----------


## apricot

> Spar za sve sto kupiš daju dvostuko: http://www.spar.hr/hr_HR.html
> Kupiš jedne pelene, oni daju druge... meni se to čini super deal... ali me pere paranoja... predobro da bi bilo istinito.


da, svakako marker uz sebe i iskrizati barkod
da slucajno sve te stvari ne bi opet na policama zavrsile

nazalost, ja više nikome ne vjerujem


vikki, krecem prema tebi

----------


## Kloto

Ja nisam markerom iskrižala barkod  :Sad: 

Mislim da ću morat još jedan paket složit.

----------


## dalmatinka

A jel se stvari kupljene u sparu ostave kod njih ? I jel odmah oni stave drugi proizvod ili kako ? 

Sent from my LG-E440 using Tapatalk

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja nisam markerom iskrižala barkod 
> 
> Mislim da ću morat još jedan paket složit.


Nismo ni mi... nekako mi je bilo  :Undecided: 

Ali sigurno ćemo morati slagati još paketa, ne zbog barkoda  i moguće preprodaje (ako netko krade, njemu na dušu, ali bitno je da pomoć stigne tamo gdje je trebaju), nego zato jer će ljudi pomoć trebati još dugo - tjednima, a možda i mjesecima. Sad im treba hrana i odjeća, sad smo svi navalili s donacijama, ali ne smijemo ih zaboraviti za 2-3 tjedna. Oporavak nakon poplave je dugotrajan. Možda bi bilo pametno to razvući na nekoliko tura... ne samo hranu nego i odjeću. Puno će im trebati (odraslima, koji će čistiti) jer to se ne bude moglo prati - ići će ravno na smetlište kad se jednom iskoristi.

A trebat će i drugih stvari... 

Baš sam mislila - mi ćemo ljetos preuređivati dječju sobu. Ako nađem djeci (ili barem jednom djetetu) nove krevete, za ove postojeće naći ćemo neki transport. Ali rano je još za to. Pitat ćemo poznate, pa učiniti nešto ciljano.

----------


## Mojca

> A jel se stvari kupljene u sparu ostave kod njih ? I jel odmah oni stave drugi proizvod ili kako ? 
> 
> Sent from my LG-E440 using Tapatalk


Ne znam.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Nisam niti ja označavala markerom. A stavljala sam i odjeću s etiketama- samo za nju mi pala na pamet preprodaja, za ostalo ne. Ali se nisam sjetila markera.
Fakat - ima svakakvih ljudi - možda ipak u ovoj prvoj rundi neće biti preprodaje - kasnije sigurno da.

----------


## Mojca

Navodno u Srbiji već caruje kriminal te vrste...  :Sad:

----------


## spajalica

ja danas pocinjem skupljati, jer sam imala drugih probelma
dakle isosan G. pitam seficu jel moze ovaj nas iz labosa, valjda nema veze sto je otovren, jer ga ne koristimo
sve za bebe,
sestra poharacila sve sto je mogla jucer
nakupila sam sapuna u kuci sto ih ne koristimo bar 5-6
rucnika imam, za prsljediti, deke
dakle na barkodove moram paziti (nek me banaju ali ***** im...... kako mogu, znam da mogu, vidjela za vrijeme rata ali opet  :Evil or Very Mad: )
moja sva operema za bebe je u Brodu, moram se konzultirati s familijom sta da proberu i salju jos istocnije, valjda ce brod proci bez veceg sranja od ovoga.
a za kraj mogu samo staviti  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## red pepper

ma to je sve skupa prestrašno! Uvijek zaboravim na balkanski mentalitet! Samo da se krade, preprodaje i vara! Mi smo jučer kupili brdo stvari u Konzumu i tamo ih ostavili jer Konzum sakuplja u suradnji sa Crvenim križem..Ali naravno nismo označili sa slovom H...Krivo mi je ko psu što nisam pročitala ranije upozorenje..šta mogu kad ne ramišljam na balkanski način.. :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## cvijeta73

> šta mogu kad ne ramišljam na balkanski način..


ma nemoj. upravo ovo što se dešava je balkanski način razmišljanja i balkanski mentalitet. svjedočimo ogromnoj humanosti i solidarnosti.  voda je odnijela i živote i imovinu, al odnijela je i granice.  meni se svaki put oči napune suzama kad vidim te slike solidarnosti. 
hbg, trebala su čuda da se dese da ispliva sve ono najbolje u nama.

----------


## Zuska

Potpis na Cvijetu. 
Ne postoji balkanski lopovluk, postoji lopovluk i postoje tipovi ponašanja u određenim situacijama. Sjetimo se New Orleansa i što se tamo događalo. Nadljuski napori u spašavanju, solidarnost, paralelno s pljačkanjem. 
Jednostavno, ološa ima uvijek i svugdje, a najlakše mu je isplivati u ovakvim situacijama polukaosa. (A ima i ono, prilika stvara lopova, kad se bolje prisjetimo.)

----------


## Optimist

> svjedočimo ogromnoj humanosti i solidarnosti.


 :Heart: 

Ne mogu lopovi toliko pokrasti koliko dobri ljudi mogu dati.

Neka nas ne obeshrabre vijesti o kriminalu, ako prestanemo pomagati, sigurno ništa neće doći do unesrećenih.

----------


## milasova8

Ne trebamo sada razmisljati o lopovima i lopovlucima,njima na dusu..
Trebamo pomoci ljudima u nevolji,zaista im je grozno..i sretna sam kad vidim koliko nas ima..osjecaj je neopisiv kad znas da si obukao i nahranio neko dijete tamo..
Pola moje najblize familije je u stradalim selima,ostali su bez svega :Sad:

----------


## apricot

Sutra opet ide kombi, danasnje je otislo
Ako jos kod koga treba skupljati, javite
Sutra oko 17 sati krece sljedeci

----------


## MalaRiba

Moji su svi u Gunji. Zapravo sada više ne.
Baku, 90 godina su spašavali ronioci u amfibijama u zandji tren. A ona je bila jedna od onih koja JE željela otići. Teta joj je spasila samo 1 paket pelena za odrasle. Kuća od vodom. Druga tete živjela je pored Save, kraj granice, troje djece, ništa više nemaju. Tetak je ostao među zadnjih 40 ljudi u selu, spašavao je starije.
Dakle što treba (sada): analgetici, voda, izosan, kapice za djecu (sunce je sada a djeca su vai, ne po dvoranama stalno), repelent protiv komaraca, higijenske potrepštine, pelene za djecu i odrasle, deke (ovo mi javlja bratić iz Županje, on je tamo profesor u Elektro školi i danima već krpa s učenicima nasip)
Kasnije još izosana, vode, gumene čizme, rukavice, alat.

----------


## jelena.O

može li se spakirat imam otvorenog kvasca da se napravi repelent za komarce?

----------


## NanoiBeba

e kape - imam gomilu šilterica. ma kako je dobro čitati ovaj forum

----------


## Zuska

Javlja kolegica s terena da im fali praška za rublje, donjeg rublja svih uzrasta i higijenskih potrepština.

----------


## sasa

gdje je bio onaj popis stvari za "idealan paket"? ne mogu naci nikako a hitno mi je.

----------


## Mima

http://www.lisa.rs/zdravlje/10013-st...-porodicu.html

----------


## Peterlin

Ne znam da li je idealno, ali mi smo isprintali ovaj popis:




> BEBE I DJECA: kašice za bebe, pelene, vlažne maramice, mlijeko za dohranu, kozmetika za bebe i djecu.
> 
> HRANA: Sve što može duže stajati -konzervirano (paštete, razni namazi, mesni doručak, i dr.), flaširano, u tetrapaku, suhomesnato s dugim rokom trajanja, hrana za šećerne bolesnike. *Voda!*
> Hrana koja se može ODMAH konzumirati bez termičke obrade. Ne kupujte grickalice, mislite o količini.
> 
> HIGIJENA: Gel za suho pranje ruku, vlažne maramice, prva pomoć, asepsol, toalet papir, ulošci, tamponi, sapuni, lijekovi protiv bolova.


Dodatak: neofen ili slično, aktivni ugljen, izosan

Treba odvojiti - hranu posebno, sredstva za dezinfekciju i čišćenje posebno, robu posebno po veličini i namjeni

Budući da mi je poznanica rekla da nedostaje donjeg rublja, jučer sam pokupila sve dječje stvari koje su prerasli - majice, gaće, čarape... 

Nažalost, trebat će pomoć još dugo. Što zaboravimo danas, šaljemo sutra ili drugi tjedan.

----------


## cvijeta73

spisak idealnog paketa iz dućana

----------


## Mima

Čudno mi je ovo iz dućana, što će ljudi u sportskoj dvorani sa rižom i uljem. Možda su već organizirane nekakve kuhinje, ne znam.

----------


## cvijeta73

ma svakakvih info ima. ja nisam ta ulja ni brašna nego kašice za bebe i konzerve.

----------


## vertex

Suho voće ne spominju nigdje, meni se čini korisno ili griješim?

----------


## Mima

Vjerojatno je kvarljivo, toplo je i tko zna gdje će te stvari stajati i koliko. Premda - vidjela sam da ljudi šalju i mlijeko.

----------


## vikki

> Javlja kolegica s terena da im fali praška za rublje, donjeg rublja svih uzrasta i higijenskih potrepština.


Je li ok dati nošeno rublje (nije poderano)?

----------


## vertex

> Vjerojatno je kvarljivo, toplo je i tko zna gdje će te stvari stajati i koliko. Premda - vidjela sam da ljudi šalju i mlijeko.


Trajno mlijeko sam i našla na nekom spisku, na drugome hranu u tetrapaku generalno...

----------


## apricot

ja sam poslala hrpu suhoga voća
ako nije za poplavljene, odličan je energent za dečke na nasipu koji mole da se donose gotovi sendviči a ne konzerve, oni nemaju vremena za otvaranje

organizirane su kuhinje, da, zato mogu i namirnice koje trebaju termičku obradu
a i nemojte zaboraviti da su to ljudi sa sela: dvije cigle i ispod vatra  :Heart:

----------


## vertex

Hvala, apri!

----------


## Mima

Samo se nadam da stvari stižu na mjesta na kojima se mogu iskoristiti.

----------


## apricot

bez brige, ljudi na terenu raspoređuju prema potrebama

ali, ima nažalost i ovoga (nemojte, ako ste osjetljivi, ja nisam izdržala do kraja)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIjc...e_gdata_player

----------


## lasta

Nisu svi u prihvatnim centrima. Neki su udomljeni u obiteljima ili su dobili neki stambeni objekt na koristenje. Svima njima treba pomoc. Nista nije pogresno poslati. Pa svi ti dobrovoljci i vojnici koji pomazu. 
Jucer kada sam predala donaciju volonter mi se zahvalio; e pa dragi volonteri HVALA VAMA

----------


## zika

nosila sam u nedjelju u savsku i danas na velesajam..stvari kupljene u ducanu (par paketa pelena i vl. maramica, vodu)..nista nisam obilježila sa H, sada to tek vidim na forumu i grizem se sada k'o pas  :Mad: ....s jedne strane ne mogu vjerovati da se to radi....a s druge, ljuta sam na samu sebe...zar je moguće da će to završiti natrag u nekom dućanu, a ne kod ljudi kojima treba i kojima je namijenjeno?!?....pa ako je u organizaciji ministarstva (punkt na velesajmu npr), zar nema neke kontrole....? :Sad:

----------


## jelena.O

inače kad se kupuje izosan treba dat svoje podatke u apoteci

----------


## zika

[QUOTE=crnkica;2622461 ponavljam ono što se već zna na svaku konzervu ili slično napišite markerom veliko slovo H što znači humanitarno jer će samo tako doista biti i donirano[/QUOTE]

pa ne zna se baš, hvala za info... ja sam sad proslijedila mailom info frendicama i nitko nije znao...

zar je moguće da samo tako doista biti i donirano..? što nema neoznačene robe među donacijama?  :Sad:  

mislim, evo sad znam.....slažem se s Peterlin, pomoć će još dugo trebati, znat ćemo za ubuduće....ali ovi paketi što su otišli....uhhh

----------


## Mima

Ma dajte molim vas, označite ako se tako bolje osjećate, ali nemojte se gristi ako niste. 
Ja nisam ništa označila i neću, sutra šaljem još jedan paket.

Btw. pohvala mom Pet shopu Šapa - za donacije su dali 10% popusta.

----------


## lasta

Volonteri oznacavaju.

----------


## jelena.O

I u školi su označavali

----------


## Mima

Ok, onda se grizite koji nisu označili.

----------


## zika

pa naravno da se grizem ako volonterka iz S.Broda kaze da ce jedino doista biti donirano samo ako je označeno...quotala sam ju u prethodnom mailu...uhhh....a što je tu je, čovjek uči dok je živ..

----------


## Mima

zika naravno da nije tako, zašto bi jedino označeno bilo donirano?
Ljudi označavaju stvari zato da pokušaju onemogućiti da se ta roba vrati natrag u dućane, to ne znači da će neoznačene stvari sigurno završiti na nekakvom crnom tržištu.
Uvijek ima ljudi koji će pokušati zloupotrijebiti ovakva vremena (takve neće niti oznaka H spriječiti), ali kao što je Optimist lijepo rekla - ne mogu lopovi pokrasti koliko dobri ljudi mogu dati. Eto, nemoj se gristi.

----------


## Apsu

Kopiram jedan status:


"Danas je prijateljica s ekipicomorganizirala prikupljanje pomoci za slavoniju na črnomercu na parkiralistu konzuma. Poslovodje konzuma su ih potjerali (makar su rekli da ce samo 2h biti) jer to steti njihovoj akciji prikupljanja za potrebite. Prijateljica im je rekla : pa skupljamo u istu svrhu! U cemu je problem? No oni su ustrajali u tome da se oni maknu i skupljaju negdje drugdje jer to steti njihovoj akciji koja je ista... Apsolutno mi je nejasan ljudski um u ovoj situaciji , i razlig vise za bojkot konzuma."

----------


## zika

ma je, Mima....pravo zboriš i hvala, bolje se osjećam od tvojih riječi.... :Love: 

ma znaš, šalješ taj svoj paket, daš novčano koliko možeš i tu su i tvoje emocije, i briga i strah i ljubav....a nekome je to just money....i to mi je ono  :Crying or Very sad: 

ali opet, otišlo je s dobrom željom, s  nadom da je nekome bar malo pomoglo ...valjda će i dobre vibre malo doprinijeti...a svatko nek radi po svojoj savjesti....

thanks, neću o tome više :Embarassed: 

ali sljedeći paket, kad bude već išao od mene bit će markiran :Laughing:

----------


## Marija

U Novom Zg se skuplja i u I gimnaziji do sutra u 20 h, pa ako je kome blizu...

----------


## sarasvati

> A jel se stvari kupljene u sparu ostave kod njih ? I jel odmah oni stave drugi proizvod ili kako ? 
> 
> Proizvodi koje kupiš idu u kutiju i oni i trebali sve sto se nalazi u toj kutiji udvostručiti prilikom predaje donacije.
> Sent from my LG-E440 using Tapatalk


Označavaju volonteri, kod mene u školi se skuplja i označava se kad se slažu paketi. 

Netko je pitao za nošeno rublje... čisto i nepoderano - vrlo korisno, naravno!

----------


## Angie75

Mislim da je sad potrebnija pomoć u naravi - voda, hrana, odjeća - a da će poslije biti potrebnija novčana pomoć. Zamislite samo koliko će trebati novih madraca, frižidera, pegli, televizora.... Strašno  :Sad: 
Tako da mjerkati sad tko je kako pomogao, zaista nema smisla i voljela bih da to nitko ne poteže...

----------


## spajalica

sad vidim za detergent, a sinoc gledala da li da ga stavim ili ne, jer mi se cinilo za prvu ruku da je glupo. a nista misalim da ce to sve ici jos dugo dugo, pa stignem jos staviti i to.
sto se tice oznake H ja je stavljala, ali kad na gelu za tusiranje stavis oznaku H preko barkoda ona se moze i sama obrisati, pa sam od oznacavanje za takvu amabalazu odustala, a stavljala samo na ono sto se ne moze skinuti, pa mi je bilo opet bedasto. sve u svemu ako neko i uzme i pokrade nek je na njegovu dusu.

----------


## Peterlin

> Je li ok dati nošeno rublje (nije poderano)?


Naravno da je ok... Ja sam ogulila kompletnu zalihu dječjeg rublja koja mi je čekala da mlađi sin doraste, pa mi puno puta ostane u ormaru jer zaboravim na to, a dijete preraste. Sad je sve otišlo za bolju svrhu + hrpa mojih stvari, trenirke, obuća.... Da obuku te gaće ili donji dio trenirke samo jednom pa bace ako nemaju gdje prati, opet je dobro.

----------


## Riječanka

da, trebat će još svega i dugo vremena kasnije, nadam se da će ljudi toga ostati svjesni i nastaviti pomagati. kad se sjetim koliko će se alkohola popiti uz praćenje svjetskog nogometnog prvenstva, slabo mi dođe. hoće li tada ljudi zaokupljeni tim "najvažnijim" događajem, zaboraviti na ugrožene, nadam se da neće.

----------


## jelena.O

spajalice, izosan ima rok trajanja, ali u svrhu čišćenja valjda je svaki dobar.

----------


## spajalica

jelena znam da ima rok trajanja, samo sam napisala da je otvoren, a ne da mu je istekao rok trajanja, jer mi se cinilo jednostavnijim uzeti ovaj ako ih nema u ljekarnama, pa nadoknaditi isti nakon nekog vremena. no kupljen je u ljekarni, jutros.

----------


## Deaedi

> može li se spakirat imam otvorenog kvasca da se napravi repelent za komarce?


Mislim da je bitno poslati praktične stvari, vjerojatno nemaju mogućnosti sami nešto kemijati.

----------


## Lee Loo

Imi skupljamo.. ali za zivotinje

Dakle konjicki klub Varazdin'95 skuplja donacije za zivotinje. Za konje i ostale.. takoder imamo i kutiju za donacije u Zoo city ducanu u Supernova shopping centru...  u petak saljemo kombi sa donacijama..

Ako netko zeli pomoci a nije u mogucnosti do nas ili zoo citya mogu mu poslati i ziro racun kluba.

Adresa konjickog kluba je Sajmisna 68, Biskupec, Varazdin

----------


## buba klara

za Novi Zagreb, zapad - pomoć se skuplja i u mjesnom odboru Trnsko (izviđači), u vrtiću Siget, na Velesajmu (paviljon 1), u Crvenom križu u Superandriji (Siget 18a)

----------


## Apsu

Dragi svi, prenosimo obavijest: 
HITNA HUMANITARNA AKCIJA: "I JEDNA JE PELENA DOBRODOŠLA!" Udružimo snage i hitno pomozimo 100-njak djece smještene u domu i školskoj dvorani u Podvinju kraj Slavonskog broda. Zbog kaosa u organizaciji prijevoza humanitarne pomoći ništa im nije dostavljeno!!! Kamioni Crvenog križa su ih jednostavno zaobišli!!! GLADNO JE I GOLO 13 NOVOROĐENČADI, 28 DJECE U DOBI DO 1 GODINE I JOŠ OSAMDESETAK DJECE U DOBI OD 1 DO 6 GODINA. HITNO SU POTREBNE: pelene i bočice za bebe, adaptirano mlijeko, dekice, vlažne maramice, higijenske potrepštine: šamponi, gelovi za tuširanje, sapuni, higijenski ulošci), dječja hrana, kašice. Hitno se traže kolica za bebe! Apel za pomoć objavila je gđa Magdalena Krajinić Tolić na Otvorenom radiju, koja se maksimalno angažirala oko prikupljanja i prijevoza pomoći iz okolnih mjesta.
PRIKLJUČIT ĆEMO SE AKCIJI I DONACIJE ZAJEDNO SA SUS (Slavonska udruga studenata) poslati tu gdje su najpotrebnije. DANAS OPET OD 15 SATI MOŽETE DOSTAVITI SVOJE DONACIJE U CENTAR SLAVONSKA AVENIJA 3, ZG!

----------


## Mima

E pa ovo mene muči, pa to je stvarno katastrofa !! toliko se skuplja, a da nekome ništa ne stigne! 
Evo ja ne znam nikoga tko nije poslao nešto za djecu, ja sam se i u prvom paketu orijentirala uglavnom na stvari za bebe i djecu, i danas sam opet u školu po kćeri poslala higijenskih potrepština za bebe, i danas mi baš kolegice koje su friške mame pričaju da su poslale puno robice.

----------


## gita75

> Dragi svi, prenosimo obavijest: 
> HITNA HUMANITARNA AKCIJA: "I JEDNA JE PELENA DOBRODOŠLA!" Udružimo snage i hitno pomozimo 100-njak djece smještene u domu i školskoj dvorani u Podvinju kraj Slavonskog broda. Zbog kaosa u organizaciji prijevoza humanitarne pomoći ništa im nije dostavljeno!!! Kamioni Crvenog križa su ih jednostavno zaobišli!!! GLADNO JE I GOLO 13 NOVOROĐENČADI, 28 DJECE U DOBI DO 1 GODINE I JOŠ OSAMDESETAK DJECE U DOBI OD 1 DO 6 GODINA. HITNO SU POTREBNE: pelene i bočice za bebe, adaptirano mlijeko, dekice, vlažne maramice, higijenske potrepštine: šamponi, gelovi za tuširanje, sapuni, higijenski ulošci), dječja hrana, kašice. Hitno se traže kolica za bebe! Apel za pomoć objavila je gđa Magdalena Krajinić Tolić na Otvorenom radiju, koja se maksimalno angažirala oko prikupljanja i prijevoza pomoći iz okolnih mjesta.
> PRIKLJUČIT ĆEMO SE AKCIJI I DONACIJE ZAJEDNO SA SUS (Slavonska udruga studenata) poslati tu gdje su najpotrebnije. DANAS OPET OD 15 SATI MOŽETE DOSTAVITI SVOJE DONACIJE U CENTAR SLAVONSKA AVENIJA 3, ZG!


Ovo je demantirano od ljudi iz Podvinja.
Dotična gospođa je (ne znam iz kojeg razloga) tu dezinformaciju plasirala na više mjesta.

----------


## Carmina406

Ja isto ne vjerujem. Toliko je stvari poslano i novca uplaćeno da nemože biti moguće. Djeca moraju biti prioritet i prije bih povjrovala da će i odrasli jesti kašice za bebe nego da će djeca ostati gladna. Većina je ja mislim prvenstveno razmišljala o bebama i djeci. Sigurno ima propusta u organizaciji,ali opet ovoliko i na ovakav način....ne želim vjerovat  :Sad:

----------


## Mima

Ajme kako se samo šire te lažne vijesti (i još puno gore od ove)

----------


## gita75

Evo kopiram jedan komentar s fb:
Ovako, ovo je gadna dezinformacija.Večeras sam razgovarala sa predsjednicom mjesnog odbora Podvinje, gospođom Romanom, sa predsjednikom crvenog kriza gospodinom Daliborom. Oni u domu imaju 180 djece koja su zbrinuta, okupana, nahranjena, napojena, imaju igračke, spavaju na madracima! Prije pola sata su istovarili sleper od 10-tak tona. Djeca imaju voća, slatkiša, svega. Veceras su za veceru imali griz sa čokoladom koji su kuhale žene po svojim kućama.
Tako da toj dragoj gospođi koja je to objavila, svaka čast, želim joj svako dobro, i hvala joj na strci koju je digla! Usput, danas je bila HRT-ova ekipa koja je to sve tamo snimila!

Tko ima fb može i sam pogledati komentare:
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...794332&fref=nf

----------


## pulinka

Kod nas je užasan haos lažnih vesti u opticaju...Ja sam odustala od deljenja bilo kakvih vesti bilo gde, jednostavno više ništa nema kredibilitet  :Sad: . 
Što je užasno jer je možda neko uskraćen za pravu pomoć tako, a opet, ako je apel lažan, dalje širenje samo umnožava haos  :Sad: .

----------


## linolina

> Ovo je demantirano od ljudi iz Podvinja.
> Dotična gospođa je (ne znam iz kojeg razloga) tu dezinformaciju plasirala na više mjesta.


Je li ovo potvrđeno? Mislim, ta info kruži facebookom i znam da se u ZD skupljalo baš za to.

----------


## gita75

> Je li ovo potvrđeno? Mislim, ta info kruži facebookom i znam da se u ZD skupljalo baš za to.


Pa nije nitko službeno demantirao, demantirali su ljudi od tamo na fb u komentarima.

----------


## Apsu

Uh da bar nije istina, lakse bi mi bilo podnjet da netko laze nego da su djeca gladna..

----------


## winnerica

> Čudno mi je ovo iz dućana, što će ljudi u sportskoj dvorani sa rižom i uljem. Možda su već organizirane nekakve kuhinje, ne znam.


To sam si prvo i ja pomislila, a onda s druge strane masa njih je smještena i kod nekoga u kući (rodbina, kumovi i sl.), pa neka se nađe... Dugo će im još trebati.  :Sad: 

Mi smo preko vrtića imali super organiziranu akciju koja još traje, dobili smo popis stvari koje možemo stavljati u donaciju i koje imaju prednost tj. neophodne su za preživljavanje. Ipak smo stavili i par vrećica s igračkama, djeca su ostala bez svega.
Donji već sam isto stavljala (ali dječji) i cipelice jer naše stvari zapravo odmah i bacim čim se ne upotrebljavaju. 
Na poslu smo isto imali akciju, šaljemo šleper.

----------


## bodo

Čitam u jednoj grupi i ne vjerujem-

Umirovljenica slala Poštom paket odjeće obitelji smještenoj kod rodbine u Osijeku.U paket ubacila pismo u i njega 100 kn.
Paket otvaran,novci nestali  :Crying or Very sad:  :Mad: 
Pa gdje će duša onom koji ih je uzeo????

----------


## winnerica

Ma daj!!! E, pa to mislim da treba onda riješiti sa Hrvatskom poštom!

----------


## Optimist

Da ne tražim…gdje se mogu predati lijekovi (ne samo ovi u slobodnoj prodaji)?

----------


## Lucas

> Čitam u jednoj grupi i ne vjerujem-
> 
> Umirovljenica slala Poštom paket odjeće obitelji smještenoj kod rodbine u Osijeku.U paket ubacila pismo u i njega 100 kn.
> Paket otvaran,novci nestali 
> Pa gdje će duša onom koji ih je uzeo????



to se odavno događa, 
ja sam za božić slala paket hrane jednoj siromašnoj obitelji, isto čestitku i par kuna za djecu
i naravno da je falilo
kad sam slala u koverti između 2 papira isto mi je znalo nestati 
nije neki iznos al hebemu....

čitam da je kod nas u konzumu - frajer došao i pokupio donaciju iz onih košara za sebe...

pa mislim.....

----------


## Vrijeska

Znate li gdje se u ZG skuplja za Bosnu, za Odžak, Orašje ...?

----------


## apricot

Jučer su za Posavinu, samo što ja znam, otišla dva velika kombija iz Zagreba.
Uvijek netko ide i vozi, ali treba paziti u čije ruke ide.

Mi se većinom povezujemo preko FB, tebe tamo nema  :Undecided:

----------


## apricot

Ali, ako si zainteresirana slati drugdje u Bosnu, čovjek iz Maglaja stoji s kamionom u Maksimirskoj 132, na teniskim terenima.
Kaže da im je dosta što pomoć uzimaju lokalni trgovci ipreprodaju, pa je sam došao po pomoć.

Eto, to je isto jedna od inforacija...

----------


## Peterlin

> Znate li gdje se u ZG skuplja za Bosnu, za Odžak, Orašje ...?


Najbolje ti znaju oni koji imaju nekoga tamo. Pitaj poznate.

----------


## apricot

Pa ja sam ta "poznata"  :Smile: 

Danas se i na Filozofskom faksu skuplja za BiH, ali nisam sigurna je li baš za Posavinu. 
Imam u Orašju curu koja je pouzdana i na koju svi računamo i šaljemo, ali ne individualne pošiljke, jer je tamo ludnica.
Dakle, mora biti skupna pošiljka i vozilo  :Undecided:

----------


## Vrijeska

> Mi se većinom povezujemo preko FB, tebe tamo nema


Pošalji mi na pp ili mailom.

Nemam konkretno nikoga poznatog tamo, ali vidim da su se za HR velike količine skupile pa bih još proslijedila drugdje ...
U biti voljela bih da naši odluče dio kamiona presumjeriti preko granice jer koliko vidim tamo je puno teža situacija ... Ionako su kao država siromašniji od nas i teško da će se skoro oporaviti... Hrvatska je za Slavoniju puno skupila i skupljat će i dalje, i vjerujem da će se sve obnoviti.
Čak i Srbija će riješiti svoje, ali Bosna ... tuga ...

----------


## Vrijeska

> Pa ja sam ta "poznata"


pardon, ipak neke znam  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Nemam konkretno nikoga poznatog tamo, ali vidim da su se za HR velike količine skupile pa bih još proslijedila drugdje ...
> U biti voljela bih da naši odluče dio kamiona presumjeriti preko granice jer koliko vidim tamo je puno teža situacija ... Ionako su kao država siromašniji od nas i teško da će se skoro oporaviti... Hrvatska je za Slavoniju puno skupila i skupljat će i dalje, i vjerujem da će se sve obnoviti.
> Čak i Srbija će riješiti svoje, ali Bosna ... tuga ...


identično sam ovo i ja pomislila jučer, gledajući dnevnik. obećanje da će svaka kuća u slavoniji biti obnovljena. srbiji će rusi uskočit. a ko će jadnoj bosni pomoć  :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

> identično sam ovo i ja pomislila jučer, gledajući dnevnik. obećanje da će svaka kuća u slavoniji biti obnovljena. srbiji će rusi uskočit. a ko će jadnoj bosni pomoć


Isto... 
Već par dana trubim ukućanima o tome...

----------


## Mojca

Pliz info, ako znate... 
Imam prijateljicu čiji muž je iz jednog sela koje je stradalo, i u kojem su živjeli zadnjih par godina, srećom u vrijeme poplava bili u Dalamaciji kod njene mame... sve su izgubili, ali bi sutra išli gore i pokušali naći svoje (i ostale seoske) mačke te ih pokušali zbrinuti. 
Znate li tko se bavi zbrinjavanjem životinja u okolici Županje?

----------


## apricot

Ako ikako možete pričekati koji dan, samo da malo dođem k sebi.
Mrtva sam.

Opet ćemo slati kamion/kombi za Orašje, Odžak, Domaljevac, Grebnice...
Sada skupljamo pouzdane ljude dolje, da oni distribuiraju kako i gdje je najpotrebnije.

----------


## spajalica

ajd ti se naspavat  :Heart:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ako ikako možete pričekati koji dan, samo da malo dođem k sebi.
> Mrtva sam.
> 
> Opet ćemo slati kamion/kombi za Orašje, Odžak, Domaljevac, Grebnice...
> Sada skupljamo pouzdane ljude dolje, da oni distribuiraju kako i gdje je najpotrebnije.


kad dođeš k sebi... :Heart: 
za bosnu, ja bih odnijela u merhamet u rijeku.
to će valjda stići u prave ruke, jel tako?

----------


## Mima

> Pliz info, ako znate... 
> Imam prijateljicu čiji muž je iz jednog sela koje je stradalo, i u kojem su živjeli zadnjih par godina, srećom u vrijeme poplava bili u Dalamaciji kod njene mame... sve su izgubili, ali bi sutra išli gore i pokušali naći svoje (i ostale seoske) mačke te ih pokušali zbrinuti. 
> Znate li tko se bavi zbrinjavanjem životinja u okolici Županje?


Bave se mnoge udruge, pogledaj temu na forum.hr-u http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=825455&page=7 - SUZA, Pobjeda iz Osijeka, razni volonteri ..
Ima na facebooku grupa Spašavanje životinja iz poplavljenih područja, a i grupa Gunja na koju se isto javljaju ljudi koji ulaze na poplavljena područja i spašavaju životinje.

----------


## Kloto

Mojca, grupa moje ekipe sutra ide za Slavoniju spašavati životinje, nose gomilu hrane i lijekova za pse, mace i stoku. Vidjet ću što će sve proći pa ću ti javiti za Županju.

----------


## apricot

U Županji je azil.
Jučer smo tamo odvezli hranu, ali trebaju još.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala cure.

----------


## Mojca

> U Županji je azil.
> Jučer smo tamo odvezli hranu, ali trebaju još.


Apri imaš kontakt?

----------


## apricot

gospođa Nada u CK: 098 368 094
ona je jutros rekla da im treba još hrane za životinje
pouzdana žena skroz, sve fotka, uzima kontakte

----------


## Mojca

> Pliz info, ako znate... 
> Imam prijateljicu čiji muž je iz jednog sela koje je stradalo, i u kojem su živjeli zadnjih par godina, srećom u vrijeme poplava bili u Dalamaciji kod njene mame... sve su izgubili, ali bi sutra išli gore i pokušali naći svoje (i ostale seoske) mačke te ih pokušali zbrinuti. 
> Znate li tko se bavi zbrinjavanjem životinja u okolici Županje?



Ima netko da mu ponudi prijevoz od Splita do Zagreba? Ili još bolje do Županje?

----------


## Mojca

> gospođa Nada u CK: 098 368 094
> ona je jutros rekla da im treba još hrane za životinje
> pouzdana žena skroz, sve fotka, uzima kontakte



Hvala Apri.  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

traži da ti da kontakt nekoga iz azila jer je ona u distributivnome centru

----------


## sarasvati

Već sam navela kako se skuplja u školi, u ŠPUD-u. To je u centru, sad sam razgovarala bas s ljudima, nije naravno samo za učenike, već svatko može i tamo ostaviti sto želi. Jučer je poslano u Gunju. Ide preko poznanstva i udruge slavonskih studenata. 
Pišem ovo ako nekome pase možda ta lokacija, a i apricot se moze barem malčice rasteretiti.

----------


## Mojca

Ok

----------


## apricot

Žene, evo za Posavinu:

Kafić Limb (preko puta FER-a za one koji ne znaju), subota od 16 do 23 sata. Skupljamo SAMO higijenski pribor, prvu pomoć i one osnovne lijekove koje smijemo nositi. Pomoć ide za Bosnu (Orašje, Šamac, Maglaj) gdje toga fali. Dođite u tom razdoblju, potražite Tomislavu (ili samo pitajte drage ljude tamo) i ostavite kutiju analgetika, aktivni ugljen (krenule su zaraze), ove rehidromixe koji pomažu, prvu pomoć, maramice za čišćenje, sredstva za dezinfekciju i čišćenje, rukavice... 
Nosi se idući tjedan!

----------


## mishekica

Divno mi je vidjeti kako se ljudi organiziraju, kako daju svi koliko mogu... I mi smo dali koliko smo mogli, a dat ćemo i još.

Nego, htjela sam skrenuti pažnju na nešto. Zapravo sam htjela najprije pitati znate li što o tome da ne širim lažne informacije. Naime, i pleternički je kraj dosta stradao. *Skuplja li itko pomoć za taj dio?* Čula sam se sa svojima otamo (oni nisu stradali pa možda nisu ni u žarištu zbivanja) i kažu mi da, koliko je njima poznato, pomoć baš i ne stiže. Odnosno, čini se da je sve nekako usmjereno na SB.

----------


## MalaRiba

> kad dođeš k sebi...
> za bosnu, ja bih odnijela u merhamet u rijeku.
> to će valjda stići u prave ruke, jel tako?


*Cvijeto*, hoće - uzmi slobodno i nosi! Moji su iz Gunje, ali Bosni, Bosni treba SVA pomoć.
Merhamet je u Vodovodnoj, ne kod džamije.
Iako ti i Klub mladih sprema i za Bosnu.

----------


## mishekica

Studenti FFZG-a skupljaju za sve tri države. Imaju jako puno skupljenih stvari. Ne znam je li im prijevoz organiziran.

*Pitanje za Pleternicu još stoji.*

----------


## Jurana

> identično sam ovo i ja pomislila jučer, gledajući dnevnik. obećanje da će svaka kuća u slavoniji biti obnovljena. srbiji će rusi uskočit. a ko će jadnoj bosni pomoć


Rekao je Milanović da ćemo im mi pomoći zatražiti pomoć od EU.
Želim mu vjerovati.

----------


## apricot

situacija u Pleternici je sada ok
Orljava se bila izlila, ali se povukla i tamo nema nikakvih problema, koliko znam

----------


## ivarica

> Rekao je Milanović da ćemo im mi pomoći zatražiti pomoć od EU.
> Želim mu vjerovati.



koji fondovi eu su dostupni bosni?
ja sam citala da cemo zajedno sa srbijom traziti, ako su stete u hr i u srbiji ispod minimuma za pojedinacne zahtjeve zemalja

----------


## cvijeta73

> *Cvijeto*, hoće - uzmi slobodno i nosi! Moji su iz Gunje, ali Bosni, Bosni treba SVA pomoć.
> Merhamet je u Vodovodnoj, ne kod džamije.
> Iako ti i Klub mladih sprema i za Bosnu.


tenks. u klub mladih sam nosila. 

jurana, dobro kaže ivarica.
dio novaca će se dobiti iz fonda solidarnosti. pravo se stječe ako je šteta veća od nekog postotka BDP-a, za Hrvatsku je to ako je šteta veća od nekih 250 mil EUR, čini mi se. sjećam se da smo zajedno sa slovenijom dobili i kad je šteta bila manja, zato što je bila ista prirodna nepogoda. kao što je sad, samo što je slovenija članica eu, a bih nije. nemam pojma kako je to u fondu regulirano za države koje nisu članice. e da, tu treba ispuniti isto uvjete. prijaviti štetu najkasnije 12 tjedana nakon prvog dana, napraviti detaljnu procjenu... i iz fonda se ne mogu financirati sanacije privatnih šteta. nego infrastruktura i sl.

duboko se nadam da su već prionili poslu. duboko se nadam. 

a onaj, da ne kažem šta, od našeg premijera, kaže da će brisel pitati reda radi. hebate. milijarde mu stoje u tom fondu. milijarde. a uostalom, i dobili smo već par milijuna eur, ovo što sam prije pisala, 2010. sori, al premijer nam je, da ne kažem šta, da budem pristojna. 

a dio treba ići preko strukturnih fondova i kohezijskog fonda, naravno, ukoliko se prijave kvalitetni projekti, jelte, kako to već ide. to bosni nije dostupno nikako.

----------


## mishekica

> situacija u Pleternici je sada ok
> Orljava se bila izlila, ali se povukla i tamo nema nikakvih problema, koliko znam


Pa nije baš tako. I tamo su kuće posve potopljene. Moje je pitanje bilo zna li se jesu li dobili kakvu pomoć. No, budući da ih je predsjednik danas posjetio, onda valjda i jesu.
http://www.034portal.hr/clanak.php?i...teta-sanira%93

A Pakrac i Lipik?  :Sad:

----------


## bijelko

> Pa nije baš tako. I tamo su kuće posve potopljene. Moje je pitanje bilo zna li se jesu li dobili kakvu pomoć. No, budući da ih je predsjednik danas posjetio, onda valjda i jesu.
> http://www.034portal.hr/clanak.php?i...teta-sanira%93
> 
> A Pakrac i Lipik?


da, na tren sam i ja mislila da su zaboravljeni ali izgleda da ipak nisu.
pakrac je ok, osim mostića, a lipik se naveliko čisti, svi vatrogasci sudjeluju i koliko znam, gradonačelnik je obećao pomoć.
imaš ovdje dosta informacija
http://www.034portal.hr/

----------


## apricot

žene, pokrnuta je akcija Žena - ženi

ideja je da se rade ženski paketići sa donjim rubljem (ima na placu povoljnih gaćica i grudnjaka), možda dezić, pinceta, paketić plastičnoh britvica... što vam padne na pamet
sad malo prosširujemo da se sve to stavi u neku žensku torbu koju sigurno imate doma i nekoristite

te žene će već za nekoliko tjedana izuti čizme i krenuti u borbu s administracijom... pa neka svoje dokumente i novčanike ne nose u najlonskim vrećicama
zato im "paketiće" šaljimo u torbama

prikupljajte pomalo; nadamo se da ćemo uskoro imati obavijesti gdje će se torbice skupljati i nositi  :Heart:

----------


## baka

_apricot_, odlična ideja, prijavljujem tri do četiri ženske torbice koje čame u ladici. Pokušati ću ih i adekvatno popuniti.

----------


## giussepe

Prekrasna inicijativa Zena zeni.
Javite kad bude.
<3

----------


## apricot

znala sam ja da će na našem forumu biti torbica  :Very Happy:

----------


## Optimist

> žene, pokrnuta je akcija Žena - ženi
> 
> ideja je da se rade ženski paketići sa donjim rubljem (ima na placu povoljnih gaćica i grudnjaka), možda dezić, pinceta, paketić plastičnoh britvica... što vam padne na pamet
> sad malo prosširujemo da se sve to stavi u neku žensku torbu koju sigurno imate doma i nekoristite
> 
> te žene će već za nekoliko tjedana izuti čizme i krenuti u borbu s administracijom... pa neka svoje dokumente i novčanike ne nose u najlonskim vrećicama
> zato im "paketiće" šaljimo u torbama
> 
> prikupljajte pomalo; nadamo se da ćemo uskoro imati obavijesti gdje će se torbice skupljati i nositi


 :Heart:

----------


## Teica

*apricot,*  :Heart:  !

----------


## Carmina406

Mobiteli,kartice ako netko ima viška

----------


## Lee Loo

> Imi skupljamo.. ali za zivotinje
> 
> Dakle konjicki klub Varazdin'95 skuplja donacije za zivotinje. Za konje i ostale.. takoder imamo i kutiju za donacije u Zoo city ducanu u Supernova shopping centru...  u petak saljemo kombi sa donacijama..
> 
> Ako netko zeli pomoci a nije u mogucnosti do nas ili zoo citya mogu mu poslati i ziro racun kluba.
> 
> Adresa konjickog kluba je Sajmisna 68, Biskupec, Varazdin



vo ako koga zanima sutra odlazi puni kombi sa hranom za mace.peseke i jos ima ponesto za ostale kucne ljubimce... 

Donacije skupljamo jos uvijek a drugi tjedan ide hrana za konje dolje..  sa sleperom najvjerojatnije  :Smile: 


Za peseke i mace putuje u Vinkovce cini mi se u Azil Rocco..

----------


## apricot

Lee Loo, gdje skupljate?

----------


## Angie75

Tri torbice su već spakirane  :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

apri stvarno odlična ideja  :Klap: 

te ljude je najviše strah što nakon povratka, jer to će biti goli zidovi, kod nekih ni to.
u kontaktu s dvije obitelji osim jada kojeg sada osjećaju, to ih poprilično pati.
odvajajte sve što imate, a da je iskoristivo, od posteljine, jastuka, popluna, deka, plahti,
lonaca, tanjura, čaša, šalica (i onih rasparenih, za početak će sve biti dobro), bešteka,
kanti, lavora, metli, ručnika, kuhinjskih krpa, naravno namješta i svega drugog čega se sjetite.
mi smo već uspjeli doći do nešto namještaja za jednu obitelj, sada je na čekanju do povratka.

----------


## studena

malo sam se pogubila
gdje se skupljaju torbice?

----------


## apricot

pa nigdje  :Smile: 

kada šalješ pomoć, odvoji ženske ditnice i stavi u torbicu
odnesi tamo gdje si i inače mislila nositi
nema smisla da kompliciramo sa posebnim mjestom prikupljanja, ljudima je teško odvojiti vrijeme još i za to

a vjerujem kako će se za akciju pročuti i da će i oni u prihvatilištima znati kome torbice idu

----------


## Peterlin

> Mobiteli,kartice ako netko ima viška


Bravo! Dodajte i punjače...

Moji dečki su u školu nosili baterije i baterijske svjetiljke.

----------


## Peterlin

> pa nigdje 
> 
> kada šalješ pomoć, odvoji ženske ditnice i stavi u torbicu
> odnesi tamo gdje si i inače mislila nositi
> nema smisla da kompliciramo sa posebnim mjestom prikupljanja, ljudima je teško odvojiti vrijeme još i za to
> 
> a vjerujem kako će se za akciju pročuti i da će i oni u prihvatilištima znati kome torbice idu


Bitno je samo OZNAČITI što je u paketima, jer volonteri sortiraju na mjestu gdje pomoć stiže.

----------


## studena

ok, tenks, onda nosim na najbliže mjesto

----------


## vitika

zna li netko da li stize pomoc i u hrvatsku kostajnicu, tamo je una poplavila pola grada ... njih zadnjih dana nitko ne spominje

----------


## Mojca

Žena-ženi... Apri, super ideja.  :Heart:  

Drage moje, možda sam ja hiperemotivna... ali moram napisati, pa kud puklo... 
Kupila sam neki dan hrpu stvari, nikako da spakiram, stoje mi u hodniku... ne stižem jer imam potrebu uz svaki paket koji ću napraviti dodati i malo pisamce, riječ-dvije podrške,  broj telefona.... na taj način bi mogla tu ženu/žene nastaviti suportirati i kasnije ako se povratno jave.

----------


## Peterlin

> Žena-ženi... Apri, super ideja.  
> 
> Drage moje, možda sam ja hiperemotivna... ali moram napisati, pa kud puklo... 
> Kupila sam neki dan hrpu stvari, nikako da spakiram, stoje mi u hodniku... ne stižem jer imam potrebu uz svaki paket koji ću napraviti dodati i malo pisamce, riječ-dvije podrške,  broj telefona.... na taj način bi mogla tu ženu/žene nastaviti suportirati i kasnije ako se povratno jave.


I mi smo se pitali kako ciljano pomoći, ali odustali smo od toga da nešto pišemo. Poslali hranu, vodu i dječju odjeću redovnim putem. Gumene čizme dječje i za odrasle još moram poslati, to treba SADA i nije bitno kome će dopasti na noge - treba svima.

Za dalje smo smislili ovo: moj brat ima prijatelja iz tog dijela Slavonije, pa smo se dogovorili da čovjeku direktno ostavimo kontakt - on će znati kome proslijediti, pa nek ljudi ciljano kažu što im treba i kako... Organizirat ćemo se, pa vidjeti što i gdje nabaviti. Ako im štajaznam treba pumpa za ispumpavanje podruma, nabavimo i pošaljemo. Ne moramo sve ovaj tjedan, trebat će pomagati još dugo.

----------


## apricot

da, nakon svih ružnih i tužnih priča koje dolaze s terena, ljudi sve više žele neko ime i prezime na koje će slati
sva sreća pa se mreža pomoći već toliko proširila da svatko ima nekog poznatog organizatora

----------


## Mojca

NIje da ja želim znati tko će primiti... Nije mi važno, važno mi je da paket stigne u ruke nekome tko ga zbilja dobije... a kroz ovo pisamce želim da ta žena koja otvori paket ima dobije nešto osobniju poruku kroz njega. 
Ono... kao poruka u boci koja putuje morem od jedne do druge obale...  :Smile:  
I možda nas poveže... možda ne... možda njoj na kratko da osjećaj da je netko baš na nju mislio... Samo želim da ima osjećaj da nije sama. 

No... možda filozofiram.  :Smile:  Sori..

----------


## Kloto

Super ideja za ženske torbe, yay! Imam par koje ću rado popuniti i poslati.

----------


## Mima

Nisam baš sigurna da stvari funkcioniraju tako da se naši paketi uručuju jednoj osobi, prije bih rekla da volonteri razvrstaju ono što je u paketu i onda dijele po potrebi.
Inače mislim da donacije trebaju biti anonimne.

----------


## ivarica

vjerujem da će volonterima olakšati ako dobju torbicu u kojoj su već stvari za žene, i tako su označene

----------


## apricot

kad sam spomenula ime i prezime, nisam mislila da primatelja pomoći
već na osobu koja organizira distribuciju

meni je jako važno da znam da ono što se prikuplja ide u ruke osobi od povjerenja, nekome tko neće preprodavati donacije već direktno slati u ruke potrebitima

----------


## Mima

Pa ta ideja sa torbicama nije loša, jedino sam mislila da je zamišljeno da to ide kao jedna zajednička posebna donacija.

----------


## Mima

Ja sam komentirala Mojcine postove i pisanje pisamaca- Pismo je ok (valjda) ali ja ga nikako ne bih potpisala.

----------


## ivarica

> Ja sam komentirala Mojcine postove i pisanje pisamaca- Pismo je ok (valjda) ali ja ga nikako ne bih potpisala.


ne bi ni ja jer kod primatelja stvara osjecaj obaveze
htjeli mi to ili ne

----------


## seni

da li znate gdje se u Rovinju skuplja i salje pomoc? odnosno, da li mi mozete preporuciti, sto i kako bi bilo najbolje? biti cu tamo za desetak dana.
i molila bih savjet: novcana pomoc - da li je najbolje uplatiti na neki oficijelni racun koji cu pronaci u tisku? ili ima neki bolji nacin?

----------


## Mojca

Kužim. 
Odustajem od "broda u boci".

----------


## ivarica

> da li znate gdje se u Rovinju skuplja i salje pomoc? odnosno, da li mi mozete preporuciti, sto i kako bi bilo najbolje? biti cu tamo za desetak dana.
> i molila bih savjet: novcana pomoc - da li je najbolje uplatiti na neki oficijelni racun koji cu pronaci u tisku? ili ima neki bolji nacin?


ja sam uplacivala na crveni kriz jer vjerujem da ce oni najbolje znati rasporediti novce na najpotrebnije

----------


## spajalica

i ja sam uplatila crvenom krizu, nekako mi je to bilo "najsigurnije"
imaju i online upatu preko kartica, nema previse kompliciranja.

----------


## Carmina406

> Kužim. 
> Odustajem od "broda u boci".










Možda i možeš sročit neku kratku porukicu podrške,bez puno filozofije,neutralnu npr. Ljudi su uz vas,u dobru i zlu. Nećemo vas zaboraviti,nećemo vas napustiti,to je naša obaveza i dužnost. Ostanite i dalje snažni. Neznam ni sama,nisam pametna,ali možda i nije luda ideja. Nepotpisano naravno  :Smile:

----------


## annvilli

Ovi slučajevi krađe doniranih stvari i provala u poplavljene kuće su toliko rijetki u odnosu na broj ljudi koji zaista pomažu da bi ih trebala riješiti samo policija bez objavljivanja u javnosti. 
Ružne vijesti samo potiču sumnju i nepovjerljivost, a najgore je što su u većini slučajeva lažne, kao ovo o gladnoj djeci u mjesto koje je crveni križ zaobišao. 
A dok se vijest demantira, šteta je već napravljena. Nemojte ni pisati o njima.

Postoje li brojevi koje možemo zvati iz Hr za donaciju Bosni i Srbiji?
Osim 060 90 11
 Mislim da sam ih negdje vidjela, a sad ne mogu naći.

----------


## KrisZg

Imas sve na googlu...info o poplavama 
na balkanu,ispod trazilice

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

----------


## ivarica

da, gugl je to lijepo organizirao

telefon za bih je moguce zvati iz inozemstva
telefon za hr nije

----------


## Zuska

> da li znate gdje se u Rovinju skuplja i salje pomoc? odnosno, da li mi mozete preporuciti, sto i kako bi bilo najbolje? biti cu tamo za desetak dana.
> i molila bih savjet: novcana pomoc - da li je najbolje uplatiti na neki oficijelni racun koji cu pronaci u tisku? ili ima neki bolji nacin?


Crveni križ ima brojeve računa za sve tri zemlje. A gdje će se za deset dana skupljati pomoć, malo je preuranjeno znati (ali neće biti problem tada saznati).

----------


## isvetica

ivan dujic :" Jedan kubični metar vode ili ti 1000 litara vode iznosi oko desetak kuna,.Jedna litra flaširane vode u Konzuma dođe 5 kuna.Ljudi kupuju vodu žrtva...ma kao da smo u Zimbabveu i nemamo pitke vode,a crveni križ danas upućuje poziv građanima da nedostaje vode žrtvama i da toga više šalju............Hrvatska je među top 3 države u Europi po zalihama pitke vode i nitko iz vlade ne šalje cisterne sa vodom ugroženima zbog toga što je bolje da Hrvati plate konzumu 5000kuna za 1000 litara vode umjesto da cisternama dovezu kubik po 10 kn...............glasine kruže da su trgovački centri dobro podmazali određene ljude jer se flaširana voda kupuje kao luda pa nek zarada teče dok se netko ne sjeti zapitati gdje su jebene cisterne sa vodom............ps.do prije 5 godina mi i Bosanci smo jedini na svitu čistili ulice ne tehničkom već pitkom vodom,kad ima nek se baca. 30 000 evakuiranih ljudi ako dnevo popiju 1.3 litre to iznosi 1 000 kubika (1 000 000 l) vode u 3 dana. Iz vodovoda ona košta 100 000 kuna ,a u konzuma 5 miliona kuna.Znači za mjesec dana ćemo mi Hrvati kozumu dati 50 miliona umjesto da vlada vodovodu da jedan milion.,hahaha a jebate tek sad vidimim koja se to lova okreće.......ludilo matematika,a još računajte i k plus paštete šta su naši celebrety osobe kupovale"
See More

----------


## rossa

Uplate za crveni kriz su oslobodjene naknade ako se placa s pbz-a. Ne znam za ostale banke

----------


## Carmina406

isvetica odmah mi je to palo na pamet,ali nadam se da će se i to ubrzo realizirati. Razumljivo je bilo u početku reagirati brzo,ali sada već treba organizirati malo bolje neke stvari (čak voće slati da djeca jedu i prirodno,jer usporedbe radi 1kašica=1kg jabuka) ali treba se organizirati i pohvatati konce u ovom kaosu. Nadam se da će se brzo slični problemi riješiti...do tada glavno da ljudi jedu i piju

----------


## zika

Meni se jako sviđa ideja sa ženskim torbicama. Unutra dezić, uloške, labelo, maramice, pa i novčanik koji je u dobrom stanju a ne koristite...uostalom ono što i sami imate u torbici i mislite da bi moglo koristiti....ne treba biti uniformiran sadržaj...sve ce dobro doci.

Mislim jedino da ako to nosim na razne adrese sabirališta pomoći da će se to rastaviti na proste faktore i ideja kao takva neće zaživjeti....ne znam.

pratim

----------


## apricot

žene, niste na fejsu
tamo se svašta kuha

ne mora biti torbica, stavite torbu u kutiju

Hrvatske pošte ne naplaćuju poštarinu za pošiljke humanitarnoga karaktera
provjereno

svoje Žena ženi pakete šaljite na Knjižnicu Vukovar
Tamo će ih pokupiti dvije žene koje su pokrenule akciju Žena ženi (povo s torbicom je samo dodatak) i onda ih osobno razvoziti i u ruke davati ženama.
jedina je caka što će one to raditi do kraja mjeseca, ne mogu više (što je i razumljivo, to je preprepreogroman posao)  :Heart: 

zato, požurite
ili animirajte svoje prijateljice iz bliskih područja da se uključe u akciju na terenu

----------


## ivarica

stavit cemo i adrese i kontakte rodinih clanica kojima cete po gradovima moci donijeti pakete

----------


## Mojca

Evo i adrese.  :Smile:  

Gradska knjižnica Vukovar
Trg Republike Hrvatske 1
32000 Vukovar

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Netko je pitao za Pleternicu. Evo info iz prve ruke. Tamo nije tako dramatično kao oko Županje, ali su ipak nekim obiteljima (siromašnim, nezaposlenim) poplavljeni donji katovi kuća tj. uništeni su im podovi i namještaj. Novčanu pomoć može se uplatiti na žiro račun grada: 

 	IBAN : HR1523860021833400007 (žiro račun Grada Pleternice)
  	Poziv na broj:
  	68  7765-OIB uplatitelja

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> Hrvatske pošte ne naplaćuju poštarinu za pošiljke humanitarnoga karaktera
> provjereno


Pošta, nažalost, nije pouzdana ni kad naplaćuje. Puno puta su mi izgubili pošiljke. Također, sve pošiljke koje se ne šalju ekspres preporučeno iz jednog u drugi hrvatski grad putuju oko 2 tjedna (tako kažu njihove službenice). Tko zna koliko onda putuju ove besplatne. Možda par mjeseci ili godina?

----------


## Zuska

> Pošta, nažalost, nije pouzdana ni kad naplaćuje. Puno puta su mi izgubili pošiljke. Također, sve pošiljke koje se ne šalju ekspres preporučeno iz jednog u drugi hrvatski grad putuju oko 2 tjedna (tako kažu njihove službenice). Tko zna koliko onda putuju ove besplatne. Možda par mjeseci ili godina?


Ovo nije moje iskustvo. Sve pakete ikad šaljem/primam isključivo Hrvatskom poštom (bojkotiram Tisak), nikad nije ništa izgubljeno, sve je isporučeno u roku od jednog ili dva dana, bez express usluge.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Mene su, eto, tražili da platim dodatnih xy kuna kako paket ne bi putovao 100 godina. Ako nisam slala preporučeno - u pravilu bi nestao. Ima i drugih opcija osim Pošte i Tiska.

----------


## ivarica

i moje iskustvo je da je posta pouzdanija od ijedne druge kurirske usluge u hr

----------


## ivarica

sa slanjem iz zg je iskustvo da preporucena posiljka stigne sutradan u velike gradove. preksutra u manje, sela i dubrovnik.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> Čitam u jednoj grupi i ne vjerujem-
> 
> Umirovljenica slala Poštom paket odjeće obitelji smještenoj kod rodbine u Osijeku.U paket ubacila pismo u i njega 100 kn.
> Paket otvaran,novci nestali 
> Pa gdje će duša onom koji ih je uzeo????


A možda nekad stigne i na vrijeme. Moja iskustva su samo neka od mnogih.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Nego, imam tih torbi, ali nisu baš nove. Vidljivi su tragovi nošenja, neke imaju manja oštećenja. Ne znam jel to ok?

----------


## zika

> stavit cemo i adrese i kontakte rodinih clanica kojima cete po gradovima moci donijeti pakete


super, hvala!

sudjelovat cu i potaknut frendice da se ukljuce...

trebat ce pomoc jos dugo...

skolske torbe za skolarce na jesen, zimske jakne....

----------


## jelena.O

ma naravno da je ok

----------


## Teica

> Imas sve na googlu...info o poplavama 
> na balkanu,ispod trazilice
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


Molim te, daj napiši koji su brojevi koji možemo zvati iz Hr za donaciju Bosni i Srbiji - ne nalazim...

Hvala!

----------


## Mima

"prvenstveno vodite brigu o dostojanstvu ljudi pogođenih ovom elementarnom nepogodom – nemojte im slati stvari kojih se želite riješiti i koje vi više ne nosite radi njihove starosti i neispravnosti"

----------


## NanoiBeba

Slažem se s mimom

----------


## sarasvati

Apricot, a gdje se kuha na fejsbuku?

Donacije koje se skupljaju u školi koju sam već navela bile su raznolike (još uvijek se skupljaju), a neki od kolega i učenika pisali su poruke, učenici crtali i to se zataknulo. Recimo, sladak crtež ili priča uz dječju dekicu.

----------


## sarasvati

I bas je bilo lijepo vidjeti fotku (na fb-u); karton red bulla, ispod folije zataknut crtež s muškarcima koji rade na nasipu uz poruku: za dečke na nasipu. Fotkali su se i netko je stavio na fb. Došlo je u ruke onima kojima je bilo namijenjeno  :Smile: 

Nista se nije potpisivalo.

----------


## Carmina406

> I bas je bilo lijepo vidjeti fotku (na fb-u); karton red bulla, ispod folije zataknut crtež s muškarcima koji rade na nasipu uz poruku: za dečke na nasipu. Fotkali su se i netko je stavio na fb. Došlo je u ruke onima kojima je bilo namijenjeno 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nista se nije potpisivalo.







Ovo mi je odlično. Baš prava "poruka u boci" Treba misliti i na muškarce.

----------


## ivarica

> "prvenstveno vodite brigu o dostojanstvu ljudi pogođenih ovom elementarnom nepogodom – nemojte im slati stvari kojih se želite riješiti i koje vi više ne nosite radi njihove starosti i neispravnosti"



ovo je jako jako vazno
ja ne znam kako to jasnije napisati, da se ne uvrijedi donatore, ali donosi se svasta

najbolji je savjet po meni - daj samo ono sto bi i ti u ovom trenutku nosio, koristio
nista losije od tog

a ne govorim to bezveze

1991. smo sestra i ja bile u zg, a nasi roditelji u blokiranom gradu, bez ikakvih primanja i oni i mi, trajalo je to mjesecima
sestra nije, za razliku od mene, vec zivjela u zg, dosla je doslovno s par komada robe
napravile smo ono sto su svi u to vrijeme, posle po iskaznicu za pomoc pa u caritas i crveni kriz
nije se tad mogao naci nikakav posao, zivjele smo na hrani iz menze, gledale besplatno filmove u kinoteci na iskaznicu, gazdarica nam je prastala neplacanje do boljeg vremena
isle smo u slovensku po robu za nju, u caritas po hranu
i sad se mogu sjetiti tog vrtloga osjecaja, dok sjedimo na krevetu i jedemo na zlicicu one kuglice napitka benko od banane iz donacije, jedino slatko sto smo imale - ta mogucnost da odemo gledati filmove u kinoteci je bilo jedino sto nam je vracalo dostojanstvo

roba koju smo mogle birati u slovenskoj i u ck bila je, a fakat smo bile skromne, takva da bi radije isle u istoj majici i hlacama pa ih svaki dan prale
to su ljudi po europi izvadili iz svojih podruma gdje im je stajalo 20-30 godina
(ok, pricalo se dosta i da je netko sve prebrao prije, dok bi mi stigle na red)

ja svoju robu rado poklanjam, osim one koju prodajem LOOL
ali nikad nikad necu pokloniti dalje nesto u cemu ne bi ove sekunde i ja izasla vani, odma me vrati u devedesete

ako ne mogu ja nositi, ne treba ni netko drugi
neka ide u reciklazu

----------


## Apsu

> I bas je bilo lijepo vidjeti fotku (na fb-u); karton red bulla, ispod folije zataknut crtež s muškarcima koji rade na nasipu uz poruku: za dečke na nasipu. Fotkali su se i netko je stavio na fb. Došlo je u ruke onima kojima je bilo namijenjeno 
> 
> Nista se nije potpisivalo.


Ovo je genijalno  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

> I bas je bilo lijepo vidjeti fotku (na fb-u); karton red bulla, ispod folije zataknut crtež s muškarcima koji rade na nasipu uz poruku: za dečke na nasipu. Fotkali su se i netko je stavio na fb. Došlo je u ruke onima kojima je bilo namijenjeno 
> 
> Nista se nije potpisivalo.



<3
svaka cast
na volontere isto treba misliti ovih dana

----------


## ivarica

> Apricot, a gdje se kuha na fejsbuku?
> 
> Donacije koje se skupljaju u školi koju sam već navela bile su raznolike (još uvijek se skupljaju), a neki od kolega i učenika pisali su poruke, učenici crtali i to se zataknulo. Recimo, sladak crtež ili priča uz dječju dekicu.


na razlicitim fb grupama
zena zeni
dijete djetetu
fbhumanitarci

vazno je biti u grupama ako oces do info

----------


## Apsu

" Jedan kubični metar vode ili ti 1000 litara vode iznosi oko desetak kuna,.Jedna litra flaširane vode u Konzuma dođe 5 kuna.Ljudi kupuju vodu žrtvama kao da smo u Zimbabveu i nemamo pitke vode,a crveni križ danas upućuje poziv građanima da nedostaje vode žrtvama i da toga više šalju............Hrvatska je među top 3 države u Europi po zalihama pitke vode i nitko iz vlade ne šalje cisterne sa vodom ugroženima zbog toga što je bolje da Hrvati plate konzumu 5000kuna za 1000 litara vode umjesto da cisternama dovezu kubik po 10 kn...............glasine kruže da su trgovački centri dobro podmazali određene ljude jer se flaširana voda kupuje kao luda pa nek zarada teče dok se netko ne sjeti zapitati gdje su cisterne sa vodom............ps.do prije 5 godina mi i Bosanci smo jedini na svitu čistili ulice ne tehničkom već pitkom vodom,kad ima nek se baca. 30 000 evakuiranih ljudi ako dnevo popiju 1.3 litre to iznosi 1 000 kubika (1 000 000 l) vode u 3 dana. Iz vodovoda ona košta 100 000 kuna ,a u konzuma 5 miliona kuna.Znači za mjesec dana ćemo mi Hrvati kozumu dati 50 miliona umjesto da vlada vodovodu da jedan milion."

----------


## apricot

ma je, sve je to tako
ali kako da cisterna obilazi poplavljene krajeve?
da vozi po šamcu u kojem je 3 metra vode i šiba crijevom ljudima na 4. kat?

ovako stave u čamac bocu, ljudi sa balkona spuste košaru ili vrećicu i ovi im popnu
ili bacaju dečkima na nasipu

ne može cisterna po blatu i vodi, propala bi

ljudi koji tako pišu nisu bili na terenu

----------


## Teica

Cure, molim vas još jednom: *pliz, dajte napišite koji su humanitarni telefoni za BIH i Srbiju!
*
(Za Slavoniju smo već par puta zvali, dali vodu, pelene, WC papir, složit ćemo "žensku torbicu"...)

Hvala  :Smile:  !

----------


## AdioMare

evo teice



> Za BiH i Srbiju
> 
>  Za stanovnike Bosne i Hercegovine te Srbije prikuplja se isključivo novčana pomoć, a donacije se mogu uputiti:
> 
> - za pomoć stanovnicima u Bosni i Hercegovini na broj računa IBAN: HR 6923400091511555516 poziv na broj 05 (primjer internet uplate i opće uplatnice)*
> 
> - za pomoć stanovnicima u Srbiji na broj računa IBAN: HR 6923400091511555516 poziv na broj 07 (primjer internet uplate i opće uplatnice)*

----------


## Carmina406

Pa da,za ljude koji su ostali kod kuće može voda u boci,al isto mislim da su mogli poslati cisterne pa puniti te boce.  Ma ti ljudi nesretni će se godinama oporavljati od ove štete i jedino je važno da su siti,odjeveni i zdravi al ako je nešto pametnije treba reći iskreno. A nije pametno rasipati novac. To je ogromna razlika koja itekako može još mnogo pomoći u budućnosti tim ljudima. A i Bih..i Srbiji. I da je sreće da ostane i viška kad svi ti ljudi stanu na noge i vrate sve što su imali pa da se pomogne i drugima kojima je potrebno. 

Dali trebamo razmišljati o kupaćim kostimima,jer u dvoranama su kupaone grupne,a nije svakome možda ni ugodno tuširanje u grupama. Da se netko raspita tko može doći do takve informacije. Voljela bih da se osjećaju kao ljudi,da im to nesretno prihvatilište bude koliko je moguće ugodnije.   :Sad:

----------


## Teica

*AdioMare,* ​hvala ti  :Smile:  !

----------


## Lee Loo

> Lee Loo, gdje skupljate?


Zoo city supernova varazdin i u nasem klubu..

Skuplja se i za konje naravno

----------


## Leelee

veli mi mm da je jutros pročitao crveni križ više ne skuplja ništa osim novaca 
gdje odnijeti hranu za djecu i pelene, higijenske potrepštine, posteljinu?

----------


## jelena.O

caritas, ili od ponedeljka do 6.6  u neku končarevu firmu http://www.privredni.hr/vijesti/674-...nim-podrucjima

ak te zanima konkretno koji i kad mogu u ponedjeljak poslati jel ne znam točno.

----------


## Peterlin

> veli mi mm da je jutros pročitao crveni križ više ne skuplja ništa osim novaca 
> gdje odnijeti hranu za djecu i pelene, higijenske potrepštine, posteljinu?


Nemoj bez najave, ali možeš pitati u Udruzi studenata Slavonije. Kontakt telefon 091/739 95 35. MM je nosio u Heinzelovu (klub studenata Veterinarskog fakulteta), ali imaju i druge lokacije, pa pitaj čovjeka da vidiš što im treba i koja lokacija ti je najbliže*.*

----------


## Peterlin

> caritas, ili od ponedeljka do 6.6  u neku končarevu firmu http://www.privredni.hr/vijesti/674-...nim-podrucjima
> 
> ak te zanima konkretno koji i kad mogu u ponedjeljak poslati jel ne znam točno.


Evo, stavili su na matičnu web stranicu, ali još nema rasporeda s kontaktima po lokacijama, bit će vjerojatno u ponedjeljak: http://www.koncar.hr/Novosti?year=20...h=5&newsId=295

----------


## sarasvati

Leelee, u ŠPUD-u, kod HNK-a se skuplja preko Udruge studenata Slavonije. Zasad je jedan kombi otišao. Kolege i učenici su do sad skupljali, pitala sam može li donijeti bilo tko - naravno! Može se javiti meni ili na porti škole.

----------


## jelena.O

> Evo, stavili su na matičnu web stranicu, ali još nema rasporeda s kontaktima po lokacijama, bit će vjerojatno u ponedjeljak: http://www.koncar.hr/Novosti?year=20...h=5&newsId=295


imam ja to u firmi pa ću linkati sve je točno napisano

----------


## Leelee

hvala na info!

----------


## jelena.O

evo link na Končarevu akciju  http://public.fotki.com/jelenaO/slav...-2-j-pomo.html

----------


## Beti3

U petak navečer sam saznala za grupu Žena ženi, na FB. Odmah subotu ujutro sam složila paket, veličine kutije za cipele. Doma uvijek imam novih knjiga, kozmetike, čarapa, četkica... Jedan novčanik. I Ritter čokoladice, tek kasnije vidjevši da  možda bolje ne, ali stavila sam ih u najlon vrećicu, pa tek onda u paket. Kažu da bi im dobro došao konac za heklanje , kukica, igle, vuna...Lako ću ja još jedan paket sutra pripremiti  :Smile:  Stavila sam poruku: Veliki pozdrav iz....i moj potpis. 

Odnijela sam na poštu. Bez problema je službenica primila, stavila kod, ništa nisam platila, baš je sa smješkom odradila taj prijem paketa za Vukovar, sa natpisom Žena ženi i velikim H.

----------


## *meri*

se skuplja jos negdje u puli ili okolici?

----------


## jelena.O

danas navečer u župi sv.Barbare na  G. Vrapću koncert Kiće i skupljanje dobrovoljnih priloga za pomoć Slavoniji, početak oko 21 h.

----------


## sarasvati

Znate li možda mogu li se još uvijek odnijeti negdje stvari? Zapravo se radi o televizoru koji bih poklonila.

----------


## mishekica

Mene isto zanima skuplja li netko još uvijek pomoć. Imam nekakvu hranu za bebe / malu djecu koju bih rado dala nekom kome će to zbilja koristiti.

Čula sam da je CK oročio novac koji su skupili pa imam malo pomiješane osjećaje glede toga. Kako vi gledate na tu činjenicu?

----------


## jelena.O

> Znate li možda mogu li se još uvijek odnijeti negdje stvari? Zapravo se radi o televizoru koji bih poklonila.


mislim da će to ipak malo pričekati

----------


## jelena.O

U končarevim firmama još uvijek sakupljanje do 13.6.

----------


## emily

> Čula sam da je CK oročio novac koji su skupili pa imam malo pomiješane osjećaje glede toga. Kako vi gledate na tu činjenicu?


imam povjerenje u Crveni Kriz
puno vise nego u razne spontane incijative za skupljanje novaca (ne u smislu lose namjere, vec u smislu gospodarenja tom lovom)

----------


## mirjana

Skuplja li se još negdje dječja odjeća? 

imam vreću ljetne odjeće i vreću zimske

imam i par stvari za odrasle...

mogu to odnijeti u kontejner CK-a?

----------


## emily

U CK mozes cijelu godinu donositi donacije, oni rasporedjuju po potrebi

osim ako pitas bas za poplavljene, taj odgovor ne znam

----------


## NanoiBeba

kaj mislite, bi njima trebala šivaća mašina?

----------


## Peterlin

> kaj mislite, bi njima trebala šivaća mašina?


Sigurno da. Dobra je ideja!

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Sigurno da. Dobra je ideja!


koga da zovem?  Mislim da su rekli kako su ljudi davali staru kramu. Mislim da ova moja mašina radi - problem je kaj ja ne znam šivati  pa ne mogu provjeriti

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ako netko može, Agronomski fakultet (Zagreb) i Crveni križ iz Županje organiziraju jednodnevno volontiranje u Slavoniji.
ponedjeljak, 16. lipnja :: polazak u 6:00 - povratak u večernjim satima

http://www.agr.unizg.hr/hr/article/8...je_u_slavoniji

Molim vas podijelite ovu info ako možete. Hvala.

----------


## edina22

Ja sam iz poplavljenog podrucja i strasno je sta se sve dogadja

----------


## edina22

Ja sam iz poplavljenog podrucja to je strasno sta sve prolazimo sada

----------


## Cathy

Jel se još negdje može odnjeti dječja roba?

----------


## umiljata

> Jel se još negdje može odnjeti dječja roba?


isto pitanje, samo mi imamo hrpetinu igračaka

----------


## anna-y

Crveni križevi i Caritasi uvijek primaju šta im ljudi donesu, jer onih koji trebaju ima tijekom cijele godine, u svim dijelovima Hrvatske. 

Slavonci (oni koji su bili potopljeni) sad obnavljaju domove, pa im treba građevinskog materijala, namještaja, tehnike.  Imate i dosta facebook grupa koje prikupljaju ovakve stvari, pa onda šalju.
Mi (Dugo Selo) se trenutno bavimo namještajem i školskim torbama i priborom, a i nadalje je dobrodošla hrana i higijena, pa tko je blizu (oni koji me znaju  :Smile:  ) mogu donijeti.
Trenutno tamo još ima dovoljno odjeće i obuće, dok će sa školskim stvarima ići i igračke.
 :Smile:

----------


## umiljata

ne želim nositi u CK I Caritas, nažalost njima niš ne vjerujem. htjela bi ciljano odnjeti nekome, za koga znam da će sigurno to dostaviti djeci kojoj su stvarno potrebne igračke.
pitala sam i na Fejsu, tamo su me otkantali.

----------


## anna-y

*umiljata -* ti imaš pravo vjerovati kome želiš. Samo na faceu ćeš naići na više lažnjaka nego u bilo kojoj organiziranoj udruzi.

Drage moje Rode (one koje me znaju od ranije), nisam se do sada javljala na ovu temu, jer sam radila po 15 sati i nisam stigla na net, osim vezano uz posao. Sad me Cathy nešto priupitala, pa sam htjela biti od pomoći.
Bolje da nisam jer sam odmah dobila pljusku. A to boli.....

Bolje da se držim po strani. Tko me treba, može u inbox.

----------


## umiljata

Oprosti *Anna-y*, moj post nije išao tebe osobno (pretpostavljam da radiš u CK ili Caritasu, je l' tak?), jednostavno bi mi bilo puno draže dati nekome za koga osobno znam da će to dostaviti onima kojima je to potrebno.

Ako si ti ta osoba, sa zadovoljstvom ću ti dostaviti igračke gdje god treba.

----------


## anna-y

Ma znam draga da se nije ticalo mene osobno. Ovdje sam pod nickom i već neko vrijeme nisam aktivna, pa samo one starije Rode znaju gdje radim ( CK Dugo Selo).
Samo kao ljudsko biće nisam mogla ne prokomentirati. 
Nas profesionalce je strašno pogodila ta hajka koju smo doživjeli ni krivi ni dužni. Dapače, ODRINTALI smo lavovski posao (kao i mnoge druge službe, naravno), a na kraju bili popljuvani i obješeni na stup srama. Sada nas svaki ovakav komentar zaboli.

Voljela bih samo da su ljudi malo pronicljiviji i manje naivni kad su mediji u pitanju.

Ako misliš da mi možeš vjerovati i ako ti je usput, slobodno donesi šta imaš.  :Smile:   Ovo šta sada prikupljamo doista ide direktno u Rajevo Selo i Gunju, a kako su naša djeca uz pakete i torbe priložili i pismo sa svojim podacima, slobodno i ti napravi tako, pa će ti se onaj koji to dobije moći javiti.

----------


## umiljata

> Ma znam draga da se nije ticalo mene osobno. Ovdje sam pod nickom i već neko vrijeme nisam aktivna, pa samo one starije Rode znaju gdje radim ( CK Dugo Selo).
> Samo kao ljudsko biće nisam mogla ne prokomentirati. 
> Nas profesionalce je strašno pogodila ta hajka koju smo doživjeli ni krivi ni dužni. Dapače, ODRINTALI smo lavovski posao (kao i mnoge druge službe, naravno), a na kraju bili popljuvani i obješeni na stup srama. Sada nas svaki ovakav komentar zaboli.
> 
> Voljela bih samo da su ljudi malo pronicljiviji i manje naivni kad su mediji u pitanju.
> 
> Ako misliš da mi možeš vjerovati i ako ti je usput, slobodno donesi šta imaš.   Ovo šta sada prikupljamo doista ide direktno u Rajevo Selo i Gunju, a kako su naša djeca uz pakete i torbe priložili i pismo sa svojim podacima, slobodno i ti napravi tako, pa će ti se onaj koji to dobije moći javiti.


sve je OK, žao mi je.
čak se i nisam referirala na ovo zadnje kaj je bilo, nažalost imali smo davno neugodno iskustvo u CK i valjda od onda pušem i na hladno.

ja bi svakako donjela te stvari, cure su se dobrovoljno odrekle viša igračaka i bilo bi mi drago da to dobije netko tko nema.
molim te napiši mi adresu gdje da dođem i svakako ću to napraviti sljedeći tjedan (mogu već i u ponedjeljak nakon posla).

----------


## anna-y

Adresa Ck Dugo Selo je Osječka 3, pa svi koji žele, a kojima je blizu, mogu donijeti ono što žele donirati. O detaljima naše akcije možete pročitati ovdje: 
http://dugoselo.hr/humanitarna-akcij...ci-vrsnjacima/

Ovo je prilog o akciji u DV Dugo Selo:
http://dugoselo.hr/humanitarna-akcij...enih-podrucja/

Ovo je facebook stranica preko koje se također prikupljaju stvari i s kojima ćemo surađivati:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/2787...group_activity

Oš Gunja ima oko 350 učenika. Po riječima ravnatelja, djeci će biti osigurane knjige i nešto bilježnica. Torbe nisu u planu, a da li će još nešto biti ravnatelj ne zna. Škola se trenutno obnavlja i ova naša donacija ići će vjerojatno od 15.-20. 8., jer trenutno je zbog manjka prostora problem i zaprimiti ovakvu donaciju.
 :Smile:

----------

